# CanJam Singapore 2017 (March 11-12, 2017)



## third_eye

*CanJam Singapore 2017 is on! SAVE THE DATE and be sure to check in to the thread! *
  
  
*EVENT DETAILS*
  
*CanJam Singapore 2017*
 Pan Pacific Singapore
 7 Raffles Boulevard
 Marina Square
 Singapore 039595
  
_*Saturday, March 11, 2017*_
_11am to 8pm_
  
_*Sunday, March 12, 2017*_
_11am to 7pm_
  
*Show Passes*
 Weekend Pass - SGD $35
 One Day Pass - SDG $25 
  
_Kids 12 and under have Free Admission with an adult pass holder_
  
*Attendee Registration*
 Please click here to purchase passes for the event.
  
*Exhibitor Registration*
 For companies wishing to exhibit at CanJam Singapore 2017, please contact me via PM (third_eye) or via email: ethan@canjam.org
  
*Press Registration*
 Accredited members of press can click here to register for CanJam Singapore 2017.
  
*Travel*
 Known for its incredible cultural diversity, amazing shopping experiences and world-class facilities, Singapore may be demure in size, but it offers many enriching experiences.
 Indulge in shopping at Orchard Road, Singapore’s premier retail stretch. Or, explore the many cultural enclaves that add to the city’s amazing heritage- such as Little India, Chinatown, Arab Street and more. Right in the vicinity of Pan Pacific Singapore, discover the impressive Gardens by the Bay, the Esplanade and Marina Bay Sands. At night, take a stroll along the Singapore River and indulge in the myriad of entertainment options at Boat Quay, Clarke Quay and Robertson Quay.
  
*Hotel Discounts* 
We have a limited number of rooms available at a discounted rate of SGD $270/night which includes a buffet breakfast and wifi and another rate of SGD $250/night without the breakfast. Please use this link to reserve your rooms.
  
*Parking*
 Discounted parking passes will be available for SGD $10
  
*Get Social*
 Help us spread the word! Stay up to date on all things CanJam:
  
 Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/CanJamGLOBAL/
 Twitter: https://twitter.com/CanJamGlobal
 #listenlikeneverbefore


----------



## third_eye




----------



## third_eye

1More 
64 Audio
AAW
Advanced Sound
AKG
Astell+Kern
Atomic Floyd
Audeze
Auralic
AV Intelligence
AV One
Beyerdynamic
Brainwavz Audio
Brimar Audio Labs
Cavalli Audio
Cayin
Chord Electronics
Clear Tune Monitors
ConnectIT
 Crosszone
Custom Art
Dita Audio
Echobox Audio
Effect Audio
Empire Ears
Eng Siang International
 Eternal Melody
FiiO
Final Audio
Focal
 Han Sound Audio
Headamp
Hifiman
iFi Audio
InEar Gmbh&Co
Jaben
JH Audio
Jomo Audio
 K2Craft
Kennerton
Labkable
LendMeUrEars
 Lime Ears
 Master & Dynamic 
Meridian
 Meze Audio
 MrSpeakers
Music Sanctuary
Noble Audio
 Nocturnal Audio
Onkyo
 Oppo Digital
 ORB
 Periodic Audio
 Project Perfection
PWaudio
Questyle
RBH Sound
RHA
Sennheiser
 SLT Technologies
Smyth Research
Sonoma Acoustics
Sony
 Soranik
STAX
Stereo The Headphone Concept Store
Teac
Ultrasone
 Van Nuys
Vision Ears
Westone
 Whiplash Audio 
 Wired for Sound
Woo Audio


----------



## third_eye

Hey everyone, it's T-SHIRT TIME! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


  
  
  
 To reserve your shirt, please reply in the thread (do not PM) with your Head-Fi handle, the size you want, and how many of that size you want - all separated by pipes. If you need to order multiple sizes, please start a new line. Please note that these T-Shirts will be printed in the USA, so provide your "USA" sizing (generally one size smaller than Asian fit sizing so a US Medium would likely be an Asian fit Large). For example, this is my "order":
  
*third_eye|L|3*
*third_eye|S|1*
  
 T-Shirts are SGD$40 each, and will be both picked up and paid for at the show, although we must have your reservation now in order to guarantee your shirts. The deadline for T-Shirt orders is Wednesday, February 22. As a reminder, CanJam Singapore volunteers do not have to separately order their T-shirts as we will be providing them.


----------



## third_eye

Here is the current list of Show Specials for CanJam Singapore 2017! We'll also be proving an updated list via handout at the Registration Desk!
  

ExhibitorsSpecials1More20% off all 1More headphonesAstell+Kern (AV One)10% discount across all productsAV IntelligenceVisit the AV Intelligence booth for a chance to win the following: Ultrasone Edition 8 EX headpohones with S-Logic EX AND a Moon by Simaudio Neo 230HAD headphone amp/dac worth $4500 SGDAVOneUp to 15% discount across all productsBeyerdynamic"Spot a Beyerdynamic Sticker" game. A beyerdynamic sticker will be given to those who visit our booth and at the end of CanJam a lucky winner will win our exclusive new product.BrainwavzBrainwavz Giveaway - Visit the Brainwavz booth for more details 1 x B100 Balanced armature earphones + Kudul Duo Earphone hanger 1 x B150 Balanced armature earphones + Kudul Duo Earphone hanger 1 x B200 Dual Balanced Armature Driver earphones + Kudul Duo Earphone hangerChord (AV One)10% discountEmpire Ears20% of MSRP for CanJam Singapore attendeesFinal AudioGet a free earpiece (M size) just by stopping at the booth Get a free earpiece set (LL/L/M/S/SS) by just following us @final_audio on instagram! Win prize by lottery by testing our products and taking a photo of your favorite one and post it on Instagram & tag @final_audio! SONOROUS III: one per day (two in total) F7200: one per day (two in total)Hifiman (AV One)10% discountRHA (AV One)15% show special discountWoo Audio (AV One)10% discountJH Audio (AV One)10% discountMusic Sanctuary64 Audio - 15-20% discount Custom Art - 5-10% discount Lime Ears - 10-15% discount HUM - 20% discount Jomo Audio - 15-20% discount Eartech - up to 10% discount Soranik - up to 20% discount InEar Monitoring - up to 15% discount K2Craft - 15-20% discount PW Audio - 20% discount on most products Effect Audio - 20% discount on most products Han Sound Audio - 20% discount on most products plusSound - 20% discount Whiplash Audio - 15% discount Norne Audio - 15% discount SKM Tech - 10-15% discount SLT Tech - 15-20% discountVision EarsVE2 @ S$899(Limited for 3 units during the show) SRP S$1199 VE3 and VE4 will have 10% discount VE5 @ S$1899 + Free Ares II Cable VE6(Non XC) @ S$1999 + Free Ares II Cable VE6LSE Light Package Launch @ S$3888 (With Thor Silver II Cable, Signed VE T-shirt, Signed EA T-shirt, Signed Photo) *** free ear impressions for all VE orders at the show ***


----------



## Netforce

Looking forward to it! Will see if I can make it


----------



## Ritvik

Signed up! See you all soon. 

PS: would love the badge for the last one I attended


----------



## FranTBW

Awesome! Definitely going


----------



## BartSimpson1976

For sure attending!


----------



## lbbef

It's here again!! Wohooo


----------



## Mystel

Sweet. Definitely making some time for this!


----------



## ejong7

Highly likely to be there next year. Reserve me a slot @third_eye!


----------



## ezekiel77

My wallet is not ready for this.


----------



## third_eye

ejong7 said:


> Highly likely to be there next year. Reserve me a slot @third_eye!


 
  
 You know it!


----------



## earfonia

Awesome! Subbed.


----------



## joven2468

Definitely going


----------



## moedawg140

Thanks to the Head-Fi Global Team for putting this together again! It is bound to be amazing!

Singapore is arguably the toughest CanJam in the world for me to attend, mainly because of a life change (new job), but will try my very best to attend! 

Hope to see everyone who can make it, there!


----------



## Xamdou

Rip wallets


----------



## YoengJyh

No T Shirt for this year?


----------



## piotrus-g

I'm there! this year was so much fun! Can't wait!


----------



## earfonia

piotrus-g said:


> I'm there! this year was so much fun! Can't wait!


 
  
 See you next year!
  

  
 ( I was the one asking you about IEM measurement in different room temperature after the seminar was ended 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## third_eye

yoengjyh said:


> No T Shirt for this year?


 
  
 Yes, there will be T-Shirts this year.....we'll update the thread as we get closer to the event!


----------



## Karias

Holy crap, sign me the hell up!


----------



## karloil

subbed


----------



## kchew

I had a blast the previous time, can't wait for this one!


----------



## HeadAmpTeam

We'll see everybody in Singapore!


----------



## darkdoorway

Noticed the dates changed.

Is there any way this can be the week after - 18th/19th of March?

Pretty please?


----------



## jeffri

The closest CanJam to me. Hope I can attend this time.


----------



## saltyrabbit314

Hope I can attend!


----------



## PokerFaze

CanJam Singapore 2016 was fantastic! Can't wait for this one!


----------



## etoilebiscuit

omg, should i postpone my purchases? :X


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Cannot wait for this exciting event!


----------



## audiosplitz

Just shared on FB. Should be an awesome event!


----------



## slex

Haha so early sell ticket- kiasu


----------



## tassardar

Its coming back


----------



## Nostalgia1220

Excellent! Bought my tickets. This will be rather exciting indeed.


----------



## RealSpark

Here we go again. Gotta be fun.


----------



## RedTwilight

Woohoo!! Subbed!!


----------



## 13cashewnuts

Dates booked! Subbed,,,,


----------



## Luciferhawk

Hope I can attend since it is close


----------



## crowley

Woohoo!


----------



## nepherte

If all stars align, I'll be present!


----------



## ClieOS

Just signed up. See you guys then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## doraymon

I'll try, against all odds!


----------



## Townyj

Thinking of flying over from Aus to attend this one, took some time off work over that weekend. Checking into flights on my days off, fingers crossed.


----------



## Elodin

Looking forward to joining!


----------



## artpiggo

Never been the event before so I have one question. Can I buy the ticket at the exhibition right away. Or do I need to follow buying from the website only.


----------



## Deezel177

artpiggo said:


> Never been the event before so I have one question. Can I buy the ticket at the exhibition right away. Or do I need to follow buying from the website only.




I purchased a ticket directly at the venue at last year's CanJam SG, so I assume you can do the same for this year as well.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Booked my ticket, got 2-day pass, all stoked...first time in Singapore, will need some pointers on hawker centers, poi!


----------



## Xamdou

sko0bydoo said:


> Booked my ticket, got 2-day pass, all stoked...first time in Singapore, will need some pointers on hawker centers, poi!


 
 Definitely the one in chinatown! Lots of hidden gems there


----------



## noobandroid

here we go again


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Look for us at the Eng Siang (AVone) booth.


----------



## moedawg140

hifiguy528 said:


> Look for us at the Eng Siang (AVone) booth.




Ooh la laaaa!


----------



## third_eye

moedawg140 said:


> Ooh la laaaa!


 


 Did Mike get a new ride?


----------



## moedawg140

third_eye said:


> Did Mike get a new ride?
> 
> :tongue_smile:




That would be QUITE the upgrade from his snazzy current ride! :eek:


----------



## tkteo

sko0bydoo said:


> Booked my ticket, got 2-day pass, all stoked...first time in Singapore, will need some pointers on hawker centers, poi!


 
 There are two that come to mind based on proximity to Canjam Singapore venue: Chinatown area (there are two in this area) and Golden Mile Beach Road.


----------



## tkteo

clieos said:


> Just signed up. See you guys then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Looking forward to meeting you. Thank you for your help with the Sony bluetooth issue back in 2012.


----------



## coffee3in1

Nice! Is the Woo Audio amp currently available?


----------



## ClieOS

tkteo said:


> Looking forward to meeting you. Thank you for your help with the Sony bluetooth issue back in 2012.


 
  
 I suggested at last year CanJam to the guys who managed the entry that we should write our forum handle on the name tag for easier identification, but it seems at the end I was the only one who did it. Hopefully it will be better this time around or else we might miss each other even when sitting at the same table.


----------



## earfonia

clieos said:


> I suggested at last year CanJam to the guys who managed the entry that we should write our forum handle on the name tag for easier identification, but it seems at the end I was the only one who did it. Hopefully it will be better this time around or else we might miss each other even when sitting at the same table.




Brilliant! Agree!


----------



## third_eye

clieos said:


> I suggested at last year CanJam to the guys who managed the entry that we should write our forum handle on the name tag for easier identification, but it seems at the end I was the only one who did it. Hopefully it will be better this time around or else we might miss each other even when sitting at the same table.


 
  
 Yes, we started to do this at CanJam London this year! We can *pre-print* badges with Head-Fi usernames. Anyone who wants their username printed on their badge, please send me a PM or email to: ethan@canjam.org


----------



## RedTwilight

clieos said:


> I suggested at last year CanJam to the guys who managed the entry that we should write our forum handle on the name tag for easier identification, but it seems at the end I was the only one who did it. Hopefully it will be better this time around or else we might miss each other even when sitting at the same table.




I remember the weird looks the counter staff gave when I wrote my forum handle..


----------



## Deezel177

third_eye said:


> Yes, we started to do this at CanJam London this year! We can *pre-print* badges with Head-Fi usernames. Anyone who wants their username printed on their badge, please send me a PM or email to: ethan@canjam.org


 
  
 Awesome to hear! PM incoming!


----------



## RedTwilight

third_eye said:


> Yes, we started to do this at CanJam London this year! We can *pre-print* badges with Head-Fi usernames. Anyone who wants their username printed on their badge, please send me a PM or email to: ethan@canjam.org




Pm sent! So.. Will it be a... CAN badge.. ?


----------



## third_eye

redtwilight said:


> Pm sent! So.. Will it be a... CAN badge.. ?


 
 Yes, it will be a regular badge instead of a "Company Name", it will feature the HF username. *For those sending PM's, please don't forget to include your first and last name, as well as your username. *


----------



## tkteo

for our overseas friends:

http://sg.openrice.com/en/singapore/article/best-hawker-centres-in-singapore-that-arent-tourist-traps-a1360


----------



## third_eye

We're pleased to announce Echobox, Hifi+ Magazine, and NXT as show sponsors of CanJam Singapore 2017!


----------



## third_eye

Here is the first group of exhibitors for CanJam Singapore 2017! There are MANY more still to come and we'll keep the list updated as we move closer to the big event!
  

  
1More 
AAW
Atomic Floyd
Brainwavz Audio
Cavalli Audio
Cayin
Chord Electronics
Dita Audio
Echobox Audio
Empire Ears
Eng Siang International
Final Audio
Focal
Headamp
Hifiman
Jomo Audio
Labkable
LendMeUrEars
Mitchell and Johnson
Music Sanctuary
 Project Perfection
Questyle
RHA
Smyth Research
Sonoma Acoustics
 Wired for Sound


----------



## EffectAudio

We will be there with new projects / partnerships and new launches!


----------



## jeffri

Also 64audio please... let us try your tia


----------



## third_eye

effectaudio said:


> We will be there with new projects / partnerships and new launches!


 
  
 Indeed! Added Effect Audio to exhibitor list and look forward to seeing you guys!


----------



## Sko0byDoo

E-mu gonna be there?  I hope to score a show-discount on their headphones.


----------



## third_eye

sko0bydoo said:


> E-mu gonna be there?  I hope to score a show-discount on their headphones.


 
  
 I would imagine so, it's still early days and we're over 4 months out. There will be MANY more brands on hand at CanJam Singapore! Here's a link to a video from the event this past February:
  
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6oCfj7iiOMZMUpHM0pkQWh4bW8


----------



## third_eye

We're pleased to announce Sennheiser as a Show Sponsor of CanJam Singapore 2017!


----------



## Toolman

Can't wait...


----------



## vtkc

Subbed!  Can't wait to attend this CanJam!


----------



## noobandroid

third_eye said:


> We're pleased to announce Sennheiser as a Show Sponsor of CanJam Singapore 2017!



last time i missed the secret Orpheus meet, this time i won't


----------



## Sennheiser

third_eye said:


> We're pleased to announce Sennheiser as a Show Sponsor of CanJam Singapore 2017!


----------



## Focux

Sorry but does that mean I can buy cans or iem's there..?


----------



## karloil

focux said:


> Sorry but does that mean I can buy cans or iem's there..?


 
  
 Yes, definitely. Some will have special offers during the event.


----------



## 284033

focux said:


> Sorry but does that mean I can buy cans or iem's there..?


 

 We will have an audiologist at our booth for custom iem orders at the event.


----------



## etoilebiscuit

so should i hold off my ciem purchase for this year end till canjam 2017?
 or do they mostly sell universals ?
  
 edit: answered by kozato right after i posted - - thanks


----------



## Focux

karloil said:


> Yes, definitely. Some will have special offers during the event.




Hope I can get some wireless ANC cans there lol


----------



## Deezel177

focux said:


> Hope I can get some wireless ANC cans there lol




Considering Sennheiser's already a confirmed exhibitor, the PXC 550 should be on your list of things to check out.


----------



## noobandroid

kozato said:


> We will have an audiologist at our booth for custom iem orders at the event.



 start saving for ciem at expo


----------



## noobandroid

deezel177 said:


> Considering Sennheiser's already a confirmed exhibitor, the PXC 550 should be on your list of things to check out.



from how they displayed it last sg canjam, they displayed new stuff on the higher budget side of things only, maybe from other merchants


----------



## Deezel177

noobandroid said:


> from how they displayed it last sg canjam, they displayed new stuff on the higher budget side of things only, maybe from other merchants




That's to be expected; they didn't really release anything new on the more budget side of things aside from the RS-series of wireless headsets, and their HD800S had to take most of the limelight. This time, though, considering the buzz around their new ANC headphones and the new 500-series as well, I'd expect them to be shown at their exhibit.


----------



## YoengJyh

i wish UE is coming.


----------



## noobandroid

yoengjyh said:


> i wish UE is coming.


 
 they (might) not have specialty booths, but the products will definitely be there


----------



## third_eye

Came across a few videos that were taken at CanJam Singapore this last February, what a great time we had......can't wait to do this one again! 




  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBrdzCZqR0o&t=29s
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fP--Kh9kWWY&t=68s


----------



## Rafique Adzam

I am coming and my dad's paying for it


----------



## third_eye

rafique adzam said:


> I am coming and my dad's paying for it


 
  
 Nice one!


----------



## noobandroid

third_eye said:


> Nice one!


 
 hopefully the fixes and improvements we suggested are implemented properly
  
 maybe a corner for headfi member meet would be nice too for loving, caring and sharing


----------



## third_eye

Beyerdynamic added to exhibitor list!


----------



## tassardar

Looks like this year list is coming up nicely


----------



## third_eye

Teac added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Townyj

Booked my flights over and back  Looking forward to my first Can Jam, just need to get a hotel organised for 5 nights and its all go.


----------



## third_eye

townyj said:


> Booked my flights over and back  Looking forward to my first Can Jam, just need to get a hotel organised for 5 nights and its all go.


 
  
 Awesome!


----------



## third_eye

Sony, Custom Art, and PWaudio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## PokerFaze

Turning out to be a very exciting show! Can't wait for it!!


----------



## third_eye

pokerfaze said:


> Turning out to be a very exciting show! Can't wait for it!!


 
  
 It will be for sure! It's actually looking very likely that we will run out of available exhibitor space quite soon.


----------



## third_eye

FiiO and Jaben added to exhibitor list!


----------



## BartSimpson1976

would be great if FischerAmps would be represented.


----------



## noobandroid

bartsimpson1976 said:


> would be great if FischerAmps would be represented.



Fischer amps or Fischer audio? Fischer audio was on ground last canjam, so is kennerton


----------



## BartSimpson1976

I mean FischerAmps, the serious German company with interesting products. 
  
 FischerAudio has nothing I find interesting.


----------



## lookingforIEMs

bartsimpson1976 said:


> I mean FischerAmps, the serious German company with interesting products.
> 
> FischerAudio has nothing I find interesting.





Fischer Audio's (subsidiary?/ sister company?) Kennerton audio has a pretty good totl called the Odin. You might want to check it out.


----------



## third_eye

Crosszone added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

JH Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## PokerFaze

third_eye said:


> JH Audio added to exhibitor list!


 
  
 Nice to see JH Audio coming themselves instead of being rep by AK or their local dealers!


----------



## third_eye

Connect-IT added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Townyj

Ok, Serious question... First Can Jam for me. Would i need 2 day pass to see most of the stuff..?? Or just lug it out on the Sunday from 11am - 7pm.


----------



## BartSimpson1976

If you really want to see (and try) everything a 2day pass would be advisable.
  
 I was only interested in IEMs and headphone last time, then 1day would do.


----------



## PokerFaze

townyj said:


> Ok, Serious question... First Can Jam for me. Would i need 2 day pass to see most of the stuff..?? Or just lug it out on the Sunday from 11am - 7pm.




I highly recommend the 2-day pass. CanJam is the type of event where time will just fly pass. 

Sure, you can definately visit all of the booths in just 1 day, but occasionally you may encounter this piece of gear so extraordinary that you will be lost in your own world when trying it out. Other times, you may find yourself talking and making new friends with like-minded people.

CanJam is a lot of fun, and I would easily without a doubt, highly recommend the 2-day pass.


----------



## Townyj

bartsimpson1976 said:


> If you really want to see (and try) everything a 2day pass would be advisable.
> 
> I was only interested in IEMs and headphone last time, then 1day would do.


 
  


pokerfaze said:


> I highly recommend the 2-day pass. CanJam is the type of event where time will just fly pass.
> 
> Sure, you can definately visit all of the booths in just 1 day, but occasionally you may encounter this piece of gear so extraordinary that you will be lost in your own world when trying it out. Other times, you may find yourself talking and making new friends with like-minded people.
> 
> CanJam is a lot of fun, and I would easily without a doubt, highly recommend the 2-day pass.


 
  
 Cheers Guys  Definitely getting the two day pass then. Ive got a few things id really like to try out, also keen to get my ears done for CIEM's. Tried once in the past, the moulds turned out pretty bad. :/
  
 Also makes sense as im flying all the way over from Aus


----------



## PokerFaze

townyj said:


> Cheers Guys  Definitely getting the two day pass then. Ive got a few things id really like to try out, also keen to get my ears done for CIEM's. Tried once in the past, the moulds turned out pretty bad. :/
> 
> Also makes sense as im flying all the way over from Aus


 
  
 Alright! See you around in CanJam


----------



## nepherte

It's a shame I'm only moving to Singapore in the summer :/ Next year I'll attend for sure


----------



## lbbef

nepherte said:


> It's a shame I'm only moving to Singapore in the summer :/ Next year I'll attend for sure




You can always enjoy the numerous audio shops that we have


----------



## karloil

lbbef said:


> You can always enjoy the numerous audio shops that we have




Agreed. Canjam just puts majority of them in the same location, much convenient for you to audition. But after Canjam, just go directly to shops to audition


----------



## nepherte

lbbef said:


> You can always enjoy the numerous audio shops that we have



Any suggestions? I'll be in Singapore in 3 weeks for a brief visit


----------



## karloil

nepherte said:


> Any suggestions? I'll be in Singapore in 3 weeks for a brief visit


 
  
 Stereo at Plaza Singapura and Vivo City
 AV One at Adelphi
 Jaben at Adelphi
 Lend Me Ur Ears at Adelphi
 E1 at Far East Shopping Centre


----------



## etoilebiscuit

Music Sanctuary at Far East Plaza also!


----------



## Xamdou

For those interested (Sorry if I missed out any) : 
  
*Stereo*
  
 Contact :  6336 7113 / 6336 7114
68 Orchard Road, Plaza Singapura, #04-06, Singapore 238839
Operating Hour: Daily 11am - 9:30pm
  
 Contact : 6376 8252 / 6376 8272
1 Harbourfront Walk, VivoCity, #02-118/119, Singapore 098585
Operating Hour: Daily 11am - 9:30pm
  
*Jaben*
  
 Contact : 6337 0809
  
1 Coleman St, Singapore 179803
  
Operating Hour: 
Monday-Saturday 12-9pm
Sunday 2-6pm
  
*Music Sanctuary*
  
Contact : (+65) 8612 9412

14 Scotts Road, #04-35 Far East Plaza, Singapore 228213

Opening hours:
Tuesday to Saturday, 12pm to 8pm
Sunday, 12pm to 7pm
Closed every Monday
  
*ConnectIT*
  
 Contact : +65 6734 7522​ [color=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.870588)]50 Jurong Gateway Road, #04-39, JEM, Singapore 608549[/color]
Operating Hour: 
 Daily 11am -10pm​  
 [color=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.870588)]Contact : [/color]+65 6785 1005​ [color=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.870588)]10 Tampines Central 1, 04-14 Tampines Mall, Singapura 529536[/color]
Operating Hour: 
 Daily 12pm - 9.30pm​  
*E1 Personal Audio*
  
 Contact : +6597896899
545 Orchard Road, #05-10A Far East Shopping Centre, Singapore 238882
Operating Hour: 
 Monday - Saturday 12pm - 8pm
  
*Sennheiser*
  
 Contact : 6264 9645
6 Raffles Boulevard, #03-123, Marina Square, 039594 
Operating Hour: 
 Sunday - Tuesday 11am - 9pm
 Wednesday - Saturday 11am - 9.30pm
  
*Treoo*
  
 Contact : (+65) 3151-5693
69 Ubi Road 1, #08-28, Oxley BizHub, 408731
*Opening Hours: Monday - Friday* 12pm~8:30pm
  
*Null Audio*
  
Contact : +65 8731 5476
#04-07 Pioneer Junction, 03 Soon Lee Street,
Singapore 627606 
  
Operating Hours : 
  
Tueday - Friday: 1:30 - 5:30pm
Saturday: by advanced appointment
Monday & Public Holiday: closed


----------



## Toolman

One place you definitely do not want to miss when you are in Singapore is Zeppelin & Co ...where great audio gears, special coffee brews, delicious cakes and wonderful atmosphere chatting with local audiophiles awaits you


----------



## BartSimpson1976

Oh yes, Zeppelin is the latest addition and not to be missed. I love the concept of having some great coffee while trying some great audio gear!
 That is the only store in Sim Lim Square to attend. Do not buy any other electronics from any other store there! (maybe unless you need some
 USB cables, harddrives, flashdrives and such things). NEVER EVER BUY EXPENSIVE COMPUTER STUFF THERE!


----------



## etoilebiscuit

i think its ok to buy computer hardware, make sure you know your stuff so you dont get rekt.


----------



## karloil

oh yeah, forgot about Zeppelin! Awesome place!


----------



## nepherte

Thanks. This info is priceless  Any idea where I could be able to audition the SR-007? Been trying to get my hands on one of these for a comparison with the SR-009. 

Also, any places I must see while in Singapore?


----------



## Xamdou

nepherte said:


> Thanks. This info is priceless
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I remember E1 audio having some Stax headphones. Maybe you can drop them a facebook message and check with them.


----------



## Toolman

nepherte said:


> Thanks. This info is priceless  Any idea where I could be able to audition the SR-007? Been trying to get my hands on one of these for a comparison with the SR-009.
> 
> Also, any places I must see while in Singapore?




I've seen the full range of Stax at Zeppelin...in fact they held a Stax event at their premise just a couple of weeks back


----------



## sidrpm

nepherte said:


> Thanks. This info is priceless
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Zeppelin & Co carries the full range of Stax earspeakers and engergizers, but I think the 007 is not available for demo anywhere, there was a rumor that it is being phased out.


----------



## third_eye

RBH Sound added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Xamdou

@third_eye  Any CanJam shirt this time round?


----------



## PokerFaze

xamdou said:


> @third_eye  Any CanJam shirt this time round?


 
  


third_eye said:


> Yes, there will be T-Shirts this year.....we'll update the thread as we get closer to the event!


 
  
 Yes.


----------



## etoilebiscuit

i am excited!


----------



## third_eye

etoilebiscuit said:


> i am excited!


 
  
 Me too! Can't wait to visit Singapore again!


----------



## piotrus-g

third_eye said:


> Me too! Can't wait to visit Singapore again!


 

 x2


----------



## noobandroid

throwback 2016 canjam shirt


----------



## third_eye

Auralic and STAX added to exhibitor list!


----------



## crinacle

Leaving the country just a month prior to CanJam


----------



## third_eye

Stereo The Headphone Concept Store and iFi Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

64 Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Audeze and Woo Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## dawktah2

Is this held at the same hotel each year?


----------



## BartSimpson1976

yes, traditionally for its whole history the CanJam Singapore is held at same hotel!


----------



## third_eye

Brimar Audio Labs added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

AV One added to exhibitor list!


----------



## noobandroid

bartsimpson1976 said:


> yes, traditionally for its whole history the CanJam Singapore is held at same hotel! :wink_face:



there isn't many years lol, just one


----------



## BartSimpson1976

you got it!


----------



## Vekk

I really wish there would be headphones' deal at discounted price in the event.


----------



## Sko0byDoo

You can always ask for a deal!  Especially with those over-sea vendors that have to carry the bulky hp's back on the planes!  No harm in trying


----------



## noobandroid

vekk said:


> I really wish there would be headphones' deal at discounted price in the event.


 
 everything is negotiable


----------



## Vekk

sko0bydoo said:


> You can always ask for a deal!  Especially with those over-sea vendors that have to carry the bulky hp's back on the planes!  No harm in trying


 
  


noobandroid said:


> everything is negotiable


 
 Really?

 Now, i'm tempted. this gonna be my first oversea tech exhibition attendance!
 Thx for the heads up


----------



## vloh

Hi All,
  
 Will the New Sennheiser Orpheus at CJS 2017 for audition?
  
 VL.


----------



## noobandroid

vloh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Will the New Sennheiser Orpheus at CJS 2017 for audition?
> 
> VL.



they did bring on last cjs, but didn't display it, they might this time


----------



## ClieOS

vloh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Will the New Sennheiser Orpheus at CJS 2017 for audition?
> 
> VL.


 
  
 Given the price tag and the delicacy of the whole setup, I am not sure it will be an open audition even if it is here (*it was an invite-only last time). However, I can attest that it is a life transforming experience for any headphone user.


----------



## vloh

clieos said:


> Given the prize tag and the delicacy of the whole setup, I am not sure it will be an open audition even if it is here (*it was an invite-only last time). However, I can attest that it is a life transforming experience for any headphone user.


 
  
 ClieOS,
  
  I guess I have to at least own 10% of what you have (You have more stuffs than most shops) to even get a chance of being invited. Maybe give me 25 more years.


----------



## noobandroid

vloh said:


> ClieOS,
> 
> I guess I have to at least own 10% of what you have (You have more stuffs than most shops) to even get a chance of being invited. Maybe give me 25 more years.


 
 you just need to ask the right person, i asked Jude


----------



## vloh

noobandroid said:


> you just need to ask the right person, i asked Jude


 

 I know him but he doesn't know me. 
 He is a busy man. Maybe when the date get closer I will try pinging him.
 nobandroid thanks for the advice.


----------



## third_eye

vloh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Will the New Sennheiser Orpheus at CJS 2017 for audition?
> 
> VL.


 
  
 YES! I can now confirm that the HE 1 will be available at CJS 2017! We'll be posting more details on auditions as soon as we get them!


----------



## third_eye

Kennerton, Onkyo, and Eternal Melody added to exhibitor list!


----------



## vloh

third_eye said:


> YES! I can now confirm that the HE 1 will be available at CJS 2017! We'll be posting more details on auditions as soon as we get them!


 

 Thanks third_eye for confirming.


----------



## FranTBW

third_eye said:


> YES! I can now confirm that the HE 1 will be available at CJS 2017! We'll be posting more details on auditions as soon as we get them!




Awesome!! Hope I get a chance myself


----------



## third_eye

vloh said:


> Thanks third_eye for confirming.


 
  
 Sure thing! I can't believe we're only a little over 6 weeks away from CanJam Singapore, really looking forward to visiting again......last year was so much fun. Here are some pics!


----------



## xuan87

I'm always interested in trying out products from the lesser known brands and there looks to be more than a few this time round! The only question now is a 1 day pass or a 2 day pass...


----------



## piotrus-g

xuan87 said:


> I'm always interested in trying out products from the lesser known brands and there looks to be more than a few this time round! The only question now is a 1 day pass or a 2 day pass...



Definitely 2 day. If this CJ it's going to be same size as last one and so far it seems it's going to be bigger, then there's no chance you'll be able to see and hear everything in just one day.


----------



## third_eye

piotrus-g said:


> Definitely 2 day. If this CJ it's going to be same size as last one and so far it's seems it's going to be bigger, then there's no chance you'll be able to see and hear everything in just one day.


 
  
 Yeah, for sure 2 day. This year will be bigger than last, we are already completely out of space in the Pacific Ballroom (main exhibit area for CJSG).


----------



## piotrus-g

third_eye said:


> Yeah, for sure 2 day. This year will be bigger than last, we are already completely out of space in the Pacific Ballroom (main exhibit area for CJSG).


 

 Awesome! Can't wait!


----------



## musikaladin

...definitely coming!


----------



## nepherte

Why oh why? In Singapore from February 17th till March 5th. I need a good excuse for employer to pay for an additional week in Singapore  For some reason, they didn't think Canjam was good enough a reason :/


----------



## third_eye

Guys, just a heads-up that our discounted hotel room block at the Pan Pacific will expire mid February. This year's event will be bigger than last year and we expect to run out of these rooms, so reserve them while you can! The rate is S $270/night and includes a truly amazing buffet breakfast! 
  
*https://aws.passkey.com/event/16014198/owner/3324232/landing*
  
 I can't believe that we are just about 5 weeks away from CanJam Singapore, looking forward to seeing everyone again soon!


----------



## nepherte

Looks like I'll be able to make it after all. Who's in charge of the badges?


----------



## third_eye

nepherte said:


> Looks like I'll be able to make it after all. Who's in charge of the badges?


 
  
 Nice! Will get you badged up...


----------



## Toolman

+1


----------



## third_eye

toolman said:


> +1


 
  
 Done!


----------



## BartSimpson1976

am attending this year again, but still waiting for my badge from last year....


----------



## third_eye

bartsimpson1976 said:


> am attending this year again, but still waiting for my badge from last year....


 
  
 Voila!


----------



## karloil

i'm attending too!


----------



## FranTBW

Me three!


----------



## Xamdou

Me four


----------



## karloil

Thank you for the badge! Looking forward to attending CJ SG again!


----------



## nepherte

This is going to be legendary! Any plans for a get-together on Friday or Saturday? I missed them in London and Denver. Can't really miss another one, now can I?


----------



## third_eye

nepherte said:


> This is going to be legendary! Any plans for a get-together on Friday or Saturday? I missed them in London and Denver. Can't really miss another one, now can I?


 
  
 Not yet but I'm sure there will be!!


----------



## metalboss

am attending this year


----------



## BartSimpson1976

I hope we will have a Scavenger Hunt & Giveaway again...


----------



## karloil

any news if theBit is attending this year?


----------



## daulagiri

I confirm attend too.. whats about this badge thing?


----------



## noobandroid

@daulagirithere is another thread for it, but it's still dated 2016


----------



## third_eye

Guys, we're all in New York for CanJam NYC but we'll get the badges and all sorted out as soon as we can!


----------



## twice tzuyu

Haven't attended any canjams before so I have some questions. Will campfire audio be there? And I would like to know are there anything for sale there or is it just exhibitions there? Many thanks


----------



## Eric510

I'm loading up at the Starbucks up the street then heading over!  when do I get my canjam badge? :/


----------



## PokerFaze

twice tzuyu said:


> Haven't attended any canjams before so I have some questions. Will campfire audio be there? And I would like to know are there anything for sale there or is it just exhibitions there? Many thanks


 
  
 Campfire Audio was there last year under ConnectIT, not sure if they will be there again this year.
  
 And Yes! There are some sales involved, depending on the booth. Special prices too


----------



## ranfan

going. i hope Music Sanctuary bring the new Oriolus, 10 BA and DAP


----------



## Townyj

Does anyone know if the new Cayin N3 will be on sale there..?? Hoping to grab one on the Sunday if available.


----------



## Deezel177

townyj said:


> Does anyone know if the new Cayin N3 will be on sale there..?? Hoping to grab one on the Sunday if available.




E1, AV ONE, and Jaben all carry Cayin so it's very likely that they'll have it.


----------



## Toolman

Will Cavalli be exhibiting in the Singapore show?


----------



## Townyj

toolman said:


> Will Cavalli be exhibiting in the Singapore show?




Goto the 1st page, they are on the list for companies on display  so yes they will be there.


----------



## jeffri

Bought the tickets already and a few of my friends will also attending. Can't wait for my first Canjam experience, see you guys there! 

I also like to know what is this badge thing.


----------



## ranfan

hello. can anyone please help me with an acommodation? a sofa or floor is fine, as long as there is shelter. since im not sure where to stay with this tight budget..

 thanks


----------



## noobandroid

ranfan said:


> hello. can anyone please help me with an acommodation? a sofa or floor is fine, as long as there is shelter. since im not sure where to stay with this tight budget..
> 
> 
> thanks



contact me when the date is near, I'm airbnb in a Singaporean residence, you can also jump in with some fees if you want to


----------



## etoilebiscuit

please be careful guys.
  
 http://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/singapore/short-term-rentals-of-private-property-illegal-but-govt-mulling/3496786.html


----------



## Orky261

It's that time of the year again where you let go of your conscience and desire while burning your wallet.


----------



## xuan87

As a Singaporean, I'm not too aware but: How are the prices of hostels? They seem to be getting more and more common and might be an alternative to hotels.
  
 Also budget hotels at around $100 or less a night should be aplenty if you're flexible on locations. Singapore is small and well connected enough that you do not need to stay in the CBD in order to attend Canjam.
  
 I'll be happy to advise anyone who needs help in anything Singapore-related.


----------



## noobandroid

xuan87 said:


> As a Singaporean, I'm not too aware but: How are the prices of hostels? They seem to be getting more and more common and might be an alternative to hotels.
> 
> Also budget hotels at around $100 or less a night should be aplenty if you're flexible on locations. Singapore is small and well connected enough that you do not need to stay in the CBD in order to attend Canjam.
> 
> I'll be happy to advise anyone who needs help in anything Singapore-related.


 
 am staying at tampines, about 55 SGD / 40 USD per night, and the owner is so sincere, flooded me with info on how to access her house already
  
 even backapackers are more expensive than her place lmao


----------



## ranfan

noobandroid said:


> contact me when the date is near, I'm airbnb in a Singaporean residence, you can also jump in with some fees if you want to


 

 thank you very much. yes and yes, i will.


----------



## marcusd

Finally, will be going to a CanJam so I will be there also  Look forward to meeting everyone there.


----------



## noobandroid

marcusd said:


> Finally, will be going to a CanJam so I will be there also  Look forward to meeting everyone there.


 
 well, thats another "celebrity" confirmed


----------



## marcusd

noobandroid said:


> well, thats another "celebrity" confirmed


 
 LOLZ for the quotes  see you there buddy!


----------



## RHA Team

Really looking forward to coming along and meeting everyone!


----------



## third_eye

Vision Ears added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Hey everyone, it's T-SHIRT TIME!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


  
 To reserve your shirt, please reply in the thread (do not PM) with your Head-Fi handle, the size you want, and how many of that size you want - all separated by pipes. If you need to order multiple sizes, please start a new line. Please note that these T-Shirts will be printed in the USA, so provide your "USA" sizing (generally one size smaller than Asian fit sizing so a US Medium would likely be an Asian fit Large). For example, this is my "order":
  
*third_eye|L|3*
*third_eye|S|1*
  
 T-Shirts are SGD$40 each, and will be both picked up and paid for at the show, although we must have your reservation now in order to guarantee your shirts. The deadline for T-Shirt orders is Wednesday, February 22. As a reminder, CanJam Singapore volunteers do not have to separately order their T-shirts as we will be providing them.


----------



## Toolman

*Toolman|XL|1*


----------



## jeffri

*jeffri|M|1*

please...


----------



## metalboss

*metalboss|M|1*


----------



## daulagiri

daulagiri|L|1
daulagiri|S|1


----------



## Deezel177

*Deezel177|L|1*


----------



## noobandroid

noobandroid|M|1


----------



## noobandroid

rha team said:


> Really looking forward to coming along and meeting everyone!



if you guys are coming down, it will be splendid discussion of the new cl1,cl750 and L1 hehe


----------



## lightning3777

lightning3777|M|1


----------



## FranTBW

Shirt looks amazing, glad I volunteered for this!


----------



## Townyj

All paid and coming on the Sunday  was gonna do 2 days. But ive gotta explore more of Singapore this time around. Bringing my gf so need to keep the Sat free for city exploration.


----------



## RHA Team

noobandroid said:


> if you guys are coming down, it will be splendid discussion of the new cl1,cl750 and L1 hehe


 
  
 We will be there all weekend, come along and have a chat!


----------



## daulagiri

Will be nice if we can gather outside also.. perhaps go _makan_ and grab a cup of _kopi_ , at hawker centre, Singapore style.. dayumm..


----------



## Xamdou

Xamdou|XXL|1


----------



## Sko0byDoo

daulagiri said:


> Will be nice if we can gather outside also.. perhaps go _makan_ and grab a cup of _kopi_ , at hawker centre, Singapore style.. dayumm..



I'm up with that, where can I sign in...


----------



## lbbef

sko0bydoo said:


> I'm up with that, where can I sign in...


 
  


daulagiri said:


> Will be nice if we can gather outside also.. perhaps go _makan_ and grab a cup of _kopi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'll try to organise something. 
  
 Tried to organise one last year but was too last minute so it didn't happen ):


----------



## zachtom

Volunteered for this awesome event!
Zachtom | S | 1


----------



## V for Vivaldi

*V for Vivaldi |L|1*


----------



## BartSimpson1976

I got a ticket for Saturday but now have some business things scheduled. Can I somehow exchange it for Sunday ticket?


----------



## third_eye

We're only a few short weeks away from *CanJam Singapore 2017!* If you have not yet reserved your hotel rooms, please visit the following link to secure our discounted room block rate of S$270/night that includes a truly wonderful buffet breakfast: https://aws.passkey.com/event/16014198/owner/3324232/landing
  
 Please note that this link will expire on February 24. Look forward to seeing everyone in Singapore next month!


----------



## third_eye

Clear Tune Monitors added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Sound Trooper

Attending my first CanJam!


----------



## nepherte




----------



## raypin

Mm..

raypin | M | 3

Note: changed my size. Final. Thanks.


----------



## korvin12

So sorry to ask but will there be any ticket booth to sell the tickets at the venue itself?


----------



## karloil

korvin12 said:


> So sorry to ask but will there be any ticket booth to sell the tickets at the venue itself?




Yes there is. $25 at the door. $20 if you buy before the show. Details are in the 1st post.


----------



## korvin12

karloil said:


> Yes there is. $25 at the door. $20 if you buy before the show. Details are in the 1st post.


 

 Bro, thanks so much, dunwan to commit 1st cos duno if i am able to attend


----------



## boneofimba

Boneofimba|L|2

Edit: adding another shirt


----------



## Hunki Chunki

third_eye said:


> To reserve your shirt, please reply in the thread (do not PM) with your Head-Fi handle, the size you want, and how many of that size you want - all separated by pipes. If you need to order multiple sizes, please start a new line. Please note that these T-Shirts will be printed in the USA, so provide your "USA" sizing (generally one size smaller than Asian fit sizing so a US Medium would likely be an Asian fit Large). For example, this is my "order":
> 
> *third_eye|L|3*
> *third_eye|S|1*
> ...


 

 ​Hey there is there a page with actual measurements on the shirt size options? Thanks!


----------



## YoengJyh

How is the shirt quality compare to 2016?
  
 The 2016 quality seem so so to me. How about you guys?


----------



## third_eye

yoengjyh said:


> How is the shirt quality compare to 2016?
> 
> The 2016 quality seem so so to me. How about you guys?


 
  
 Hey, great question! The 2016 shirts were not optimal in terms of the print quality and print style. Due to this, we are printing these shirts using our local printer in Los Angeles and bringing them over ourselves. The 2017 shirts will be consistent with our other CanJam Global T-Shirts, are of a higher quality level and are also silk-screened. Here is a link to the shirts we use along with a sizing chart: https://www.bellacanvas.com/product/3001/3001-cv-ss-tee.html


----------



## Hunki Chunki

Hunki chunki |S| 1
Hunki chunki |L| 1

Edited one of the sizes. thanks


----------



## YoengJyh

If like that... 
  
 Count me in.
  
 2016 L size is a bit small. You mentioned that this is international size? my chest is about 52cm from armpit to armpit.
  
 What size should i order?


----------



## piotrus-g

Airplane tickets bought! Can't wait! Only 4 weeks to go!


----------



## sidrpm

*sidrpm|XL|2*


----------



## third_eye

yoengjyh said:


> If like that...
> 
> Count me in.
> 
> ...


 
  
 L should be fine for you!


----------



## YoengJyh

third_eye said:


> L should be fine for you!


 
  
*yoengjyh** |L| 1*
  
 Just take my money!


----------



## 284033

kozato | M | 1


----------



## raypin

Mm..shout-out to Singaporean foodies here: best chili crabs? Best fish head? Planning my ite for Canjam Singa. Is Red House Seafood @ Clark Quay any good? Tia.


----------



## third_eye

raypin said:


> Mm..shout-out to Singaporean foodies here: best chili crabs? Best fish head? Planning my ite for Canjam Singa. Is Red House Seafood @ Clark Quay any good? Tia.


 
  
 Yeah, good call. We do need to get some food discussions going. Hope to also be able to get to do at least some touristy stuff this time, any recommendations?


----------



## piotrus-g

raypin said:


> Mm..shout-out to Singaporean foodies here: best chili crabs? Best fish head? Planning my ite for Canjam Singa. Is Red House Seafood @ Clark Quay any good? Tia.


 
  


third_eye said:


> Yeah, good call. We do need to get some food discussions going. Hope to also be able to get to do at least some touristy stuff this time, any recommendations?


 

 I can recommend what Music Sanctuary guys would recommend, we had such an amazing culinary tour last year with them, food was incredible.
  
 PS: Definitely get peppered crab over chili crab - it's much better!


----------



## raypin

Mm..white peppered crab or black peppered crab? Sri Lankan crabs? Singapore has a vibrant culinary scene. Need local advice. Canjam will feed my ears and soul but stomach need food . Looking at Tomi Sushi Singapore and Boon Tong Kee? Any good kopitiam?

Just finished Contact Cleaner night at home. I'm hungry.


----------



## piotrus-g

raypin said:


> Mm..white peppered crab or black peppered crab? Sri Lankan crabs? Singapore has a vibrant culinary scene. Need local advice.


 
 It was black peppered "regular" crab I believe.
  
 Paging @Kozato to chime in


----------



## lookingforIEMs

Oh yea about seafood. 


When ordering seafood be sure to know exactly what you are paying for and how exactly much you are paying for it. There are tales of thousand dollar table bills being paid by tourists that were unaware of the total cost and just kept ordering food. 
http://forums.vr-zone.com/chit-chatting/3091015-family-shocked-1-200-bill-seafood-dinner.html

Anyways, you guys should also consider the salted egg crab! The salted egg craze hit Singapore a while back with its salty savoury sweet flavours and you probably could order salted egg anything really... chicken... pork.... prawns... crabs and the list goes on.


----------



## Xamdou

For those who don't mind hot places can go Chomp Chomp for some local dishes. Remember to get their bigger-than-your-face size sugar cane juice


----------



## Starwalker

*Starwalker|S|1*


----------



## RedTwilight

*redtwilight |S| 1*
  
 Thanks!


----------



## raypin

lookingforiems said:


> Oh yea about seafood.
> 
> 
> When ordering seafood be sure to know exactly what you are paying for and how exactly much you are paying for it. There are tales of thousand dollar table bills being paid by tourists that were unaware of the total cost and just kept ordering food.
> ...




Mm...he is a Filipino and he doesn't know the difference between mud crab which is very common in Southeast Asia and Alaskan King crab? Lol! No pictures on the menu? English language menu? Those are red flags.

Here in Manila, salted egg dishes are gaining popularity, from salted egg potato chips to pork ribs. Love the taste.


----------



## lookingforIEMs

raypin said:


> Mm...he is a Filipino and he doesn't know the difference between mud crab which is very common in Southeast Asia and Alaskan King crab? Lol! No pictures on the menu? English language menu? Those are red flags.
> 
> Here in Manila, salted egg dishes are gaining popularity, from salted egg potato chips to pork ribs. Love the taste.




They sell salted egg potato chips here at $7 / bag


----------



## crabdog

Oops I just booked plane tickets and a room. I'm going to Canjam ^_^


----------



## raypin

Mm..my Canjam Singapore wish list to audition and/or ?......Noble Audio Encore (and compare with my Katana), Fi-Ba-SST, Dita Dream, Stereo Pravda SPearphone and 64 Audio Tsar. For headphones, Shangrila, HE 1 and Aeon from Mr. Speakers. Amp/Dac would be Chord Hugo 2. For cable, looking for 4.4 terminated and the Axios for Utopia.


----------



## Deezel177

raypin said:


> Mm..my Canjam Singapore wish list to audition and/or ?......Noble Audio Encore (and compare with my Katana), Fi-Ba-SST, Dita Dream, Stereo Pravda SPearphone and 64 Audio Tsar. For headphones, Shangrila, HE 1 and Aeon from Mr. Speakers. Amp/Dac would be Chord Hugo 2. For cable, looking for 4.4 terminated and the Axios for Utopia.


 
  
 Most of these are on my to-try list too. If you're keen on auditioning the Kaiser Encore, the demo unit has already arrived here at Stereo Electronics. If you're here early and they don't have to move it for CanJam, you might wanna give it a shot.


----------



## raypin

```
s
```



deezel177 said:


> Most of these are on my to-try list too. If you're keen on auditioning the Kaiser Encore, the demo unit has already arrived here at Stereo Electronics. If you're here early and they don't have to move it for CanJam, you might wanna give it a shot.




Mm...yay! Thanks for the advance intel. Is the Encore at Plaza Singapura or Vivocity branch? Jaben Singapore has the Fi-Ba-SST. Hopefully, they ll have it at Canjam.


----------



## Deezel177

raypin said:


> Code:
> 
> ```
> s
> ...


 
  
 AFAIK, it's available on both branches. I'll be checking them out as soon as I get back to Singapore tomorrow.


----------



## etoilebiscuit

what are the payment methods available at canjam for purchase of products?


----------



## nepherte

Boarding flight to Singapore < 24h. Better early than late right? XD


----------



## third_eye

etoilebiscuit said:


> what are the payment methods available at canjam for purchase of products?


 
  
 That will be up to each individual exhibitor, I would imagine those who are selling will accept the common forms of payment.
  
  


nepherte said:


> Boarding flight to Singapore < 24h. Better early than late right? XD


 
  
 Awesome, see you there!


----------



## xuan87

I think someone on the first page of the thread should compile a list of Singaporean food to eat while you guys are in Singapore. I'll post up a list tonight when i have the time to do the necessary research and find the links for additional readings (currently at work LOL).
  
 In the meantime, my audio demo wishlist is currently quite short at 2 items only: Dita Dream with Truth Cu cable, and the MrSpeakers Aeon headphones.
  
 Of course I'll still be taking the time to check out every single booth to see what kind of surprises there will be.


----------



## Deezel177

xuan87 said:


> I think someone on the first page of the thread should compile a list of Singaporean food to eat while you guys are in Singapore. I'll post up a list tonight when i have the time to do the necessary research and find the links for additional readings (currently at work LOL).
> 
> In the meantime, my audio demo wishlist is currently quite short at 2 items only: Dita Dream with Truth Cu cable, and the MrSpeakers Aeon headphones.
> 
> Of course I'll still be taking the time to check out every single booth to see what kind of surprises there will be.




If you're interested in the Dita Truth cables, they're available to demo now at Music Sanctuary in both the copper and silver forms. Cheers!


----------



## xuan87

deezel177 said:


> If you're interested in the Dita Truth cables, they're available to demo now at Music Sanctuary in both the copper and silver forms. Cheers!


 
  
 Oh it's not that I'm interested in the Dita Truth cables, it's just that I heard the Dream with the Truth cable the other day was extremely impressed by it. I was told that it will sound warmer with the Truth Cu cable, so I'm naturally curious in how a warmer Dream will sound like.
  
 Yea... Music Sanctuary is a great place to hang out at.
  
 Also, be sure to stop by the Music Sanctuary booth at Canjam, there might just be a mysterious item for you to check out *wink wink.


----------



## Deezel177

xuan87 said:


> Oh it's not that I'm interested in the Dita Truth cables, it's just that I heard the Dream with the Truth cable the other day was extremely impressed by it. I was told that it will sound warmer with the Truth Cu cable, so I'm naturally curious in how a warmer Dream will sound like.
> 
> Yea... Music Sanctuary is a great place to hang out at.
> 
> Also, be sure to stop by the Music Sanctuary booth at Canjam, there might just be a mysterious item for you to check out *wink wink.




Oh trust me, regarding the mystery item, I'm *way* ahead of you...


----------



## third_eye

Guys, just a reminder to get your T-Shirt orders in before February 22!


----------



## monkeygod

@third_eye
  
 monkeygod | L | 1
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Semuapunmau

Semuapunmau | XL | 1


----------



## chompchomps

To give you guys a better visuals on the ground, here is Gluttons by the bay, just a few minutes walk from Pan Pacific Singapore, next to the esplanade. 
  

  

  

  
 Do try out the Prawn noodles at the esplanade too! you wont be disappointed! One can find free live performances if you're lucky at the esplanade open area!


----------



## daulagiri

Gluttons by the bay lol. I thougt official name is "Glutton's Bay".

There is also "Satay by the Bay" which located on the other side, in Gardens by the Bay/Marina barrage area.

But anw, just pick any food center here in Singapore. It's truly food haven. I personally recommend "Lau Pa Sat" at Raffles. Yummm... So many delicacies so little time ..


----------



## ranfan

i like waffles


----------



## chompchomps

daulagiri said:


> Gluttons by the bay lol. I thougt official name is "Glutton's Bay".
> 
> There is also "Satay by the Bay" which located on the other side, in Gardens by the Bay/Marina barrage area.
> 
> ...


 
 Oops i might have been confused with the name. Yup. Lau Pa Sat is pretty good. Might be a tad expensive though. Gluttons might be too touristy too.


----------



## daulagiri

chompchomps said:


> Oops i might have been confused with the name. Yup. Lau Pa Sat is pretty good. Might be a tad expensive though. Gluttons might be too touristy too.



True.. IMO all centers around bay area are touristy, including Quay area.

If any of you guys like seafood and willing to travel a bit, try this 'Penang Seafood' place just outside Aljunied MRT. Confirm 5star taste for way less.

For dimsum, go to this '216 eating house' 10 mins walk from Aljunied MRT, location a bit tricky so better drag a local to guide you.

Chili Crab, go to No Signboard (@Geylang), Jumbo (@Clarke Quay), or Long Beach (@East Coast). But ensure to check the crab type, and market price. You don't want to unknowingly order alaskan king crab and slapped with $2k bill. Need to save for new CIEM . Careful, chili crab generally expensive menu to start with.

Also try this chain 'Chir Chir' for korean fusion style chicken. Check out their beer/cocktail, quite fun . I recommend their 313 stall, nice decor.

For noodle/ramen lovers, go visit 'Ramen Champion' at Bugis+, on upper floor (lv 4 or 5, food court). All kind of ramen style and japanese side dishes. Authentic, or with singapore spin, you can find it here. If any of you can handle spicy hot stuff, I dare you to try 'Red Hell, level 5' from 'Buta God' there (warning: better prepare coconut water/milk before digging in)

If you want local flavor, don't go to restaurant. Look for long queue in any hawker center, you'll surprise yourself. Even if you less pleased, your wallet won't get damaged much. Again, need to save for new CIEM ..


----------



## piotrus-g

well... now I'm hungry. Thank you.


----------



## xuan87

Ok! So here's a rough food guide to Singapore. If you google "Singapore Delicacies", you'll definitely find alot of guides. I'm just going to attach a list here and highlight a few of my favorite: Singapore food guide
  
 Bak Kut Teh: Song Fa is the restaurant that I'm familiar with, with multiple chains all over Singapore. The problem is that at times, the soup can be too peppery. Another alternative that I like is Old Street Bak Kut Teh, which has a few chains all over Singapore too.
  
Wanton Mee: Best eaten slightly spicy with pickled green chilli on the side. Pontian has multiple chains all over Singapore and is my go to place when I'm in the mood for it.
  
Fried carrot cakes: Comes in black (with dark soy sauce) or white. I don't really have a recommendation for this, basically just eat it if I see it in a food court or hawker center
  
Kaya Toast and Soft-boiled Eggs with local Kopi (coffee): A DEFINITE must eat that is not restricted to breakfast only. Ya Kun is all over Singapore, other choices instead Wang's and Toast Box. Kopi is cheaper than Starbucks and taste better too, IMO.
  
Crabs (Chilli or Pepper): As I'm not a fan of crabs.... No comment. But Singaporeans love them so you should probably try them.
  
Laska: 328 katong laksa is probably the one that you should try. Most of my laksa is home cooked and the only restaurant that I've eaten at for laksa is 328 katong laksa.
  
Curry Fish Head: My favorite is the Assam style due to the sourness, but again, most of my curry fish head is home cooked
  
 Bak Chor Mee: One of my favorite food in the list, in fact, I just had it for lunch! My favorite is Meng's Kitchen at Upper Thomson Road but it can be quite out of the way for tourists.
  
 Oyster Omelette (Orh Lua): I don't like oysters so I normally just eat the omelette part. I've only eaten it home cooked so I don't really have any recommendation here.
  
 Satay: Good finger food, available in most hawker centers, you can't really go wrong with these.
  
 BBQ Sambal Sting Ray: I LOVE THESE!! Can be hard to find these though and I can't think of a good place off the top of my head. Maybe others can chip in.
  
 Tau Huay: I hate these but the rest of my family love it, as well as the soya bean milk drink. Mr Bean is a good place with multiple chains all over Singapore.
  
 Chwee Kway: Another great breakfast food that can be eaten any time of the day. I don't really have a particular place to recommend as most places that serve it tastes great.
  
 Durian: I hate this fruit but there's a result it's the unofficial fruit of Singapore.
  
 Nasi Lemak: This is another great local dish to try. The rice and the sambal chilli is an addictive combination. My favorite is the Adam Road stall but I'm not sure if it's still there.
  
 Roti Prata: An Indian dish that cannot be found in India, only in southeast Asia. Most places serve decent roti prata but my favorite is the one in Upper Thomson, Jalan Kayu, and casuarina prata. All 3 makes prata in a different style but you can't go wrong with any prata you find. My go-to supper food.
  
  Chicken rice: My favorite place for chicken rice is Nam Kee at United Square. Nuff said.
  
 Curry Puff: Singapore has lots of great curry puff. My personal favorite is the flaky A1 curry puffs


----------



## piotrus-g

xuan87 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Great list!!!
 Satays, Sting Rays, Chicken Rice are great stuff.
 Durian is quite ok tastes like so many things at once it quite hard to pin its taste.
  
 Soft boiled egg on the other hand... was rather strange.
  
 EDIT: I'd add Dim Sums to the list - delicious as well


----------



## raypin

Mm...thanks for the foodie tips. I have no problem with touristy places since my time there wiĺl be very limited. Glutton's Bay is on my ite. That's the Makasuntra? If so, they have branched out in Manila. Kinda' gentrified/ mallified version here. Original is always better.

I am a fan of Singapore-style breakfast. The poached eggs with the soy sauce and the kaya toast dipped into the egg, really yummy. Ya Kun have 3 or 4 branches here but I've never tried it yet. I'm hungry!

Stingrays!! Now that is something new to me.


----------



## xuan87

piotrus-g said:


> Great list!!!
> Satays, Sting Rays, Chicken Rice are great stuff.
> Durian is quite ok tastes like so many things at once it quite hard to pin its taste.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Seriously... you found durian ok but found soft boiled eggs to be strange... >< What kind of eggs did the MS guys bring you to eat last year?


----------



## piotrus-g

xuan87 said:


> Seriously... you found durian ok but found soft boiled eggs to be strange... >< What kind of eggs did the MS guys bring you to eat last year?


 
 Hahah! Soft boiled egg was basically like a raw egg  too raw for me personally. Those eggs unfortunately weren't some fancy style place but last second bite at the air port before flying off.


----------



## daulagiri

Oh yeaaa... sambal stingrays XD!!! Bloody delicious!!

For nasi lemak, obviously Adam Road is the must try one. But Crave's nasi lemak also taste nice, and has many stalls across the island.

Curry puffs, this is tricky because every stall will put their own spin to the recipe. Just like everyone's fave SQ . For safe bet, go to Old Chang Kee and Tip-Top taste nice.

And of course, kopi, among the best in the globe.


----------



## noobandroid

xuan87 said:


> Ok! So here's a rough food guide to Singapore. If you google "Singapore Delicacies", you'll definitely find alot of guides. I'm just going to attach a list here and highlight a few of my favorite: Singapore food guide
> 
> Bak Kut Teh: Song Fa is the restaurant that I'm familiar with, with multiple chains all over Singapore. The problem is that at times, the soup can be too peppery. Another alternative that I like is Old Street Bak Kut Teh, which has a few chains all over Singapore too.
> 
> ...


 
 as a malaysian, i find these as common food available everywhere haha


----------



## Karias

noobandroid said:


> as a malaysian, i find these as common food available everywhere haha


 
 Generally they are available in most parts of Singapore, it's just about finding the best of the BEST!


----------



## twice tzuyu

noobandroid said:


> as a malaysian, i find these as common food available everywhere haha


 +1 im from penang and yeah we do indeed share a similar cuisine. looking forward to canjam!


----------



## raypin

Mm...are you allowed to order crabs by specifying the approximate weight? In some
Restaurants in Manila, they will actually show you the crabs and weigh them 
before cooking so there will be no bill shock after the meal. Also, we have
Seafood markets here where you can actually shop for crabs, prawns and live
lobsters. After which, the restaurant staff will bring it to the nearby cooking stalls/restaurants for
cooking (you can specify the cooking method). Anything similar in Singapore?


----------



## daulagiri

raypin said:


> Mm...are you allowed to order crabs by specifying the approximate weight? In some
> Restaurants in Manila, they will actually show you the crabs and weigh them
> before cooking so there will be no bill shock after the meal. Also, we have
> Seafood markets here where you can actually shop for crabs, prawns and live
> ...



Yes you can. Reputable seafood restaurants have aquariums where you can point your prey to enjoy later.

We talking about seafood ya, not other 'aquarium' .


----------



## Xamdou

daulagiri said:


> Yes you can. Reputable seafood restaurants have aquariums where you can point your prey to enjoy later.
> 
> We talking about seafood ya, not other 'aquarium'
> 
> ...


 
 Turf City has one right?
  
 The last time i went there was half a decade ago


----------



## raypin

daulagiri said:


> Yes you can. Reputable seafood restaurants have aquariums where you can point your prey to enjoy later.
> 
> We talking about seafood ya, not other 'aquarium' .




Mm..yeah seafood aquariums! Lol! I know about the other "aquarium." Nsfw. Lol!


----------



## daulagiri

xamdou said:


> Turf City has one right?
> 
> The last time i went there was half a decade ago



The one in Gradstand? I believe so, but never been there myself.


----------



## xuan87

xamdou said:


> Turf City has one right?
> 
> The last time i went there was half a decade ago


 
  


daulagiri said:


> The one in Gradstand? I believe so, but never been there myself.


 
  
 Yea, Turf City underwent a major renovation and became known as the Grandstand. Lots of restuarants of various budgets can be found there, including local food. Easily accessible via their shuttle buses.
  
 The two Chinese restaurants with the aquariums are still there, and the aquariums are one of the biggest and grandest in Singapore. I believed they are called Owen and Ah Yat seafood restaurants. I've only been to the Ah Yat restaurant on special occasions. As you can expect, it's great but also extremely expensive. My favorite dish is their bamboo/razor clams cooked in a spicy garlic glutinous sauce.
  
 They are located on the upper floors and not easily seen.


----------



## korvin12

As a fellow Singaporean, I think the best place is the old airport road hawker centre, almost every food which the guys mention on the earlier post are under 1 roof, maybe the food is not the best, but at least is above average, its also very wallet friendly and most important thing is its not very far from pan pacific hotel


----------



## etoilebiscuit

can try Albert food center


----------



## raypin

Mm...looking for the best cheesecake in Singapore? WhereAT? WherEAT? Hungrygowhere? Something like this:

http://ph.phonebooky.com/blog/pablo-cheesecake-japan-in-manila/


----------



## daulagiri

korvin12 said:


> As a fellow Singaporean, I think the best place is the old airport road hawker centre, almost every food which the guys mention on the earlier post are under 1 roof, maybe the food is not the best, but at least is above average, its also very wallet friendly and most important thing is its not very far from pan pacific hotel



+1


----------



## daulagiri

daulagiri said:


> daulagiri|L|1
> daulagiri|S|1



Tag: third_eye
Editing my order, just in case


----------



## jamezoon

third_eye said:


> Hey everyone, it's T-SHIRT TIME!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 jamesoon | L | 1


----------



## raypin

Mm..any info re: Obravo EAMT 1 and 2 series @ Canjam Singapore? Really interested in auditioning them specially after reading headfonia and headfonics glowing reviews of both models. They have a dealer in Singapore. Hope they will be at the show.


----------



## third_eye

raypin said:


> Mm..any info re: Obravo EAMT 1 and 2 series @ Canjam Singapore? Really interested in auditioning them specially after reading headfonia and headfonics glowing reviews of both models. They have a dealer in Singapore. Hope they will be at the show.


 
  
 Yes, the Obravo products will be shown by their distributor, Audiosound.


----------



## echineko

Hey guys, looks like I'll be in town again for this. Looking forward to catching up with @third_eye,@joe and @jude again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Regarding the shirt, I'm assuming sizes will be the same as NYC? In that case: *echineko|XL|1, *thanks! And can I have my badge please, thanks


----------



## GibranHashim

Wow, 

 Definitely attending. 1 question - any plans to get Ultimate Ears exhibiting? Was thinking of trying out their Reference Remastered IEMs.
  
 Cheers!


----------



## third_eye

gibranhashim said:


> Wow,
> 
> Definitely attending. 1 question - any plans to get Ultimate Ears exhibiting? Was thinking of trying out their Reference Remastered IEMs.
> 
> Cheers!


 
  
 Jaben will be showing Ultimate Ears products at CanJam Singapore!


----------



## boneofimba

boneofimba said:


> Boneofimba|L|2
> 
> Edit: adding another shirt


 
@third_eye
 editing my shirt order


----------



## Xamdou

@third_eye Are the shirts to be paid by cash or cards?


----------



## xuan87

ranfan said:


> i like waffles


 
  
 My favorite waffle is in Suntec right besides the Canjam hotel: Workshop Element. They have a unique syrup where they mix melted butter and maple syrup together. Sounds weird but it tastes amazing.


----------



## nepherte

Totally unrelated to head-fi (or food): anybody knows where I can find a reliable store that has macbook pros in stock?


----------



## etoilebiscuit

nepherte said:


> Totally unrelated to head-fi (or food): anybody knows where I can find a reliable store that has macbook pros in stock?


 
 i figured most epicenter stores in SG.


----------



## Xamdou

nepherte said:


> Totally unrelated to head-fi (or food): anybody knows where I can find a reliable store that has macbook pros in stock?


 
 Epicentre like what biscuit say or iStudio at changi airport which will be tax free


----------



## Catomon

*Catomon|M|1*
*thanks*


----------



## nepherte

xamdou said:


> Epicentre like what biscuit say or iStudio at changi airport which will be tax free



Thanks. I suppose I can always get a GST refund at airport if I buy at Epicentre.


----------



## Xamdou

nepherte said:


> Thanks. I suppose I can always get a GST refund at airport if I buy at Epicentre.


 
 True but since you will be arriving at the airport so why not save a trip


----------



## nepherte

xamdou said:


> True but since you will be arriving at the airport so why not save a trip



I am staying in Singapore for about a month. I have time  Anyways. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Xamdou

nepherte said:


> I am staying in Singapore for about a month. I have time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Wow a month. Enjoy your stay


----------



## third_eye

boneofimba said:


> @third_eye
> editing my shirt order


 
  
 Thanks, I have you down for 2 Large Shirts!
  


xamdou said:


> @third_eye Are the shirts to be paid by cash or cards?


 
  
 Cash is preferred for the T-Shirts.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

xuan87 said:


> My favorite waffle is in Suntec right besides the Canjam hotel: Workshop Element. They have a unique syrup where they mix melted butter and maple syrup together. Sounds weird but it tastes amazing.


 
 Nah, I just know about it, will try it this week!


----------



## marcusd

raypin said:


> Mm..any info re: Obravo EAMT 1 and 2 series @ Canjam Singapore? Really interested in auditioning them specially after reading headfonia and headfonics glowing reviews of both models. They have a dealer in Singapore. Hope they will be at the show.


 
  
 Maybe I should bring it with me


----------



## raypin

Mm..that would be super nice. Lol! I must have read the review @ headfonics at least 6 times.


----------



## V for Vivaldi

v for vivaldi said:


> *V for Vivaldi |L|1*


 

 edited my shirt size order..


----------



## daulagiri

third_eye said:


> Thanks, I have you down for 2 Large Shirts!



Thanks!! It's 1 Large and 1 Small please . 

Reserving for my friend, he's head fi nuts but never register for the board. I suppose that is ok.


----------



## Anaken

xamdou said:


> For those who don't mind hot places can go Chomp Chomp for some local dishes. Remember to get their bigger-than-your-face size sugar cane juice


 
 oh yeah, and post that maybe if you're missing the craft beers back home.. head over to 1 Maju just across the street. there's a brilliant craft beer shop there that stocks beers from all over the world... think sierra nevada torpedo and dogfish head


----------



## korvin12

korvin12|M|1


----------



## carlosgab

carlosgab|XS|1


----------



## karloil

Anyone knows if Earsonics will be present (or represented) at the show?


----------



## ClieOS

karloil said:


> Anyone knows if Earsonics will be present (or represented) at the show?


 
  
 AV One did bring a couple of (then) latest EarSonics IEM to last years CanJam, so I can't imagine why they wouldn't keep doing that this year.


----------



## third_eye

carlosgab said:


> carlosgab|XS|1


 
  
 We have already placed the T-Shirt order. Let me know if an S will work for you instead.


----------



## karloil

clieos said:


> AV One did bring a couple of (then) latest EarSonics IEM to last years CanJam, so I can't imagine why they wouldn't keep doing that this year.




Thanks! Will go to their store then to audition the EM3 - scratch 1 from my list


----------



## d m41n man

D M41n Man 1 medium and 1 small please. Thanks!

But if limited, I'll take
d_m41n_man|M|1

@third_eye - I hope my order is still counted and considered sir.


----------



## JingY

I like this T-shirt, and hope I can attend it next year~


----------



## raypin

Mm..stupid question: to be more efficient in mapping my to-visit exhibitor booths, will there be a phamplet or directory of exhibitors that will be handed out to visitors at show opening? I hate just roaming around like a headless chikin'.

For prospective CanJam attendees from the Philippines, just a heads-up. Because of some freakin' radar maintenance shut-down, Philippine Airlines and Cebu Pacific have canceled hundreds of flights from March 3rd to the 11th, mostly domestic and some international flights. Monitor the respective websites for details. Manila-Singapore seems to be safe for now.


----------



## noobandroid

raypin said:


> Mm..stupid question: to be more efficient in mapping my to-visit exhibitor booths, will there be a phamplet or directory of exhibitors that will be handed out to visitors at show opening? I hate just roaming around like a headless chikin'.
> 
> For prospective CanJam attendees from the Philippines, just a heads-up. Because of some freakin' radar maintenance shut-down, Philippine Airlines and Cebu Pacific have canceled hundreds of flights from March 3rd to the 11th, mostly domestic and some international flights. Monitor the respective websites for details. Manila-Singapore seems to be safe for now.



they have a booklet with exhibitors Road map and info, and maybe a mission leaflet


----------



## etoilebiscuit

mission leaflet?


----------



## ejong7

Would any visitors that are not staying at the Pan Pacific be kind enough to point out where they're staying? Would like to weigh up my options to better fit my budget. Don't mind having to travel to the venue as long as its a reasonable distance.


----------



## echineko

ejong7 said:


> Would any visitors that are not staying at the Pan Pacific be kind enough to point out where they're staying? Would like to weigh up my options to better fit my budget. Don't mind having to travel to the venue as long as its a reasonable distance.


 
 The whole of Singapore is a reasonable distance, pretty much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 On a more serious note, I'd suggest using agoda.com and searching for Pan Pacific, and then viewing all on map. It's easy to see all your options in relation to each other, and it conveniently displays the prices as well.
  
 Airbnb also allows you to search in this sort of view, just in case you're not staying at a hotel.


----------



## lbbef

ejong7 said:


> Would any visitors that are not staying at the Pan Pacific be kind enough to point out where they're staying? Would like to weigh up my options to better fit my budget. Don't mind having to travel to the venue as long as its a reasonable distance.


 

 ​Don't worry too much about the distance.
 You can pretty much get from one end of the island to the other in slightly more than an hour by train.
 Pan Pacific is right smack in the middle so it's pretty convenient.


----------



## raypin

ejong7 said:


> Would any visitors that are not staying at the Pan Pacific be kind enough to point out where they're staying? Would like to weigh up my options to better fit my budget. Don't mind having to travel to the venue as long as its a reasonable distance.




Mm..will be staying in V Hotel Lavender (rated 4 stars) at around usd100 a night. SMRT station is just under the hotel and it is just 2 train stops away from Pan Pacific.


----------



## piotrus-g

ejong7 said:


> Would any visitors that are not staying at the Pan Pacific be kind enough to point out where they're staying? Would like to weigh up my options to better fit my budget. Don't mind having to travel to the venue as long as its a reasonable distance.



Booking.com is your friend. There are plenty of options in 10 min walking distance for reasonable prices. Keep in mind also that Singapore is extremely clean even the cheaper hotel will feel pretty nice


----------



## twice tzuyu

ejong7 said:


> Would any visitors that are not staying at the Pan Pacific be kind enough to point out where they're staying? Would like to weigh up my options to better fit my budget. Don't mind having to travel to the venue as long as its a reasonable distance.



I am staying in Studio M in Robertsons Quay. Not sure how far is it away from the venue but I'll find a way to go there


----------



## BartSimpson1976

Takes you a taxi ride of 10minutes


----------



## nepherte

twice tzuyu said:


> I am staying in Studio M in Robertsons Quay. Not sure how far is it away from the venue but I'll find a way to go there


 

 I've stayed there for 2 weeks a few years ago. Not a bad hotel. Plus there's a Belgian restaurant less than 5 minutes away


----------



## crabdog

While we're on the subject of hotels, can anyone suggest what would be the best way to get to the show from Peninsula Excelsior? TIA.


----------



## FranTBW

crabdog said:


> While we're on the subject of hotels, can anyone suggest what would be the best way to get to the show from Peninsula Excelsior? TIA.




If you're going from Peninsular to Pan Pacific, it's actually just a short walk over, roughly ten minutes total. I can't exactly give you full directions, but you'll pass by an area called South Beach on your left (a huge entertainment/club/restaurant area, modern and new looking buildings) and the War Memorial Park on your right (a park with a huge structure in the middle, comprising four white pillars), on your way to Suntec City. Once there, you'll be at Pan Pacific after crossing an overhead bridge. I believe the hotel staff will be more helpful in directing you over.


----------



## FranTBW

Also, for those making their way over by public transport, the two closest MRT (metro, train, rail, whichever you wanna call it) stations are Esplanade and Promenade, on the Circle line, with Promenade being also on the Downtown line. Several interchange stations you can transit from would be Paya Lebar MRT if you're arriving from the east, or Dhoby Ghaut MRT if coming from the west/central, onto the Circle Line, and from Chinatown or Bugis if you wish to go via the Downtown Line. Hope that helped! If you want any help on other things to do or food recommendations, do let us know where you will be staying for the time being  I'm no expert but I'll try my best to contribute as well, if it's not too late.


----------



## raypin

Mm...use Google maps on your smartphone to navigate Singapore (or any other city). Press route on the map to see the various options (bus, smrt, walk, uber, grab). Taxi should not be difficult to get from the hotel property. Also, download Grab and Uber (I love using Uber in Manila). For SMRT, download SMRT Connect to navigate the MRT/subway line. SMRT Connect also has a cab-hailing feature. For data connection, get Singtel tourist prepaid cards at Changi. WAZE is also very useful to see real-time traffic conditions on your route.


----------



## crabdog

frantbw said:


> If you're going from Peninsular to Pan Pacific, it's actually just a short walk over, roughly ten minutes total. I can't exactly give you full directions, but you'll pass by an area called South Beach on your left (a huge entertainment/club/restaurant area, modern and new looking buildings) and the War Memorial Park on your right (a park with a huge structure in the middle, comprising four white pillars), on your way to Suntec City. Once there, you'll be at Pan Pacific after crossing an overhead bridge. I believe the hotel staff will be more helpful in directing you over.


 
 Excellent, thank you for that.
  


raypin said:


> Mm...use Google maps on your smartphone to navigate Singapore (or any other city). Press route on the map to see the various options (bus, smrt, walk, uber, grab). Taxi should not be difficult to get from the hotel property. Also, download Grab and Uber (I love using Uber in Manila). For SMRT, download SMRT Connect to navigate the MRT/subway line. SMRT Connect also has a cab-hailing feature. For data connection, get Singtel tourist prepaid cards at Changi.


 
 I won't have roaming since I'm only there for 2 days so won't be able to use Google maps outside of the hotel. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## raypin

Mm...in that case, use the offline function of Google maps. Download Singapore dataset so even if you have no data connection, you can still use Google Maps for basic navigation. 
--------------

For restaurant reservations, use Chope.co . Thousands of SG restaurants in their database.


----------



## karloil

Quickest route (for me) if taking MRT is to alight at Promenade MRT station and take Exit B, then cut through Millenia Towers/Walk. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 https://www.google.com.sg/maps/uv?hl=en&pb=!1s0x31da19a948bae0d1%3A0xa2bf135ee911e101!2m19!2m2!1i80!2i80!3m1!2i20!16m13!1b1!2m2!1m1!1e1!2m2!1m1!1e3!2m2!1m1!1e5!2m2!1m1!1e4!3m1!7e115!4s%2Fmaps%2Fplace%2Fpromenade%2Bmrt%2Bexit%2Bb%2F%401.2939787%2C103.8602432%2C3a%2C75y%2C241.82h%2C90t%2Fdata%3D*213m4*211e1*213m2*211sh-Mh44feKg9vipBPo8PTCw*212e0*214m2*213m1*211s0x0%3A0xa2bf135ee911e101!5spromenade%20mrt%20exit%20b%20-%20Google%20Search&imagekey=!1e2!2sCb_GI4bHQN_7JzbcPjQasA&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiIx4GK6qfSAhWBrY8KHVBIBvAQpx8IhgEwDg


----------



## FranTBW

karloil said:


> Quickest route (for me) if taking MRT is to alight at Promenade MRT station and take Exit B, then cut through Millenia Towers/Walk.
> 
> https://www.google.com.sg/maps/uv?hl=en&pb=!1s0x31da19a948bae0d1%3A0xa2bf135ee911e101!2m19!2m2!1i80!2i80!3m1!2i20!16m13!1b1!2m2!1m1!1e1!2m2!1m1!1e3!2m2!1m1!1e5!2m2!1m1!1e4!3m1!7e115!4s%2Fmaps%2Fplace%2Fpromenade%2Bmrt%2Bexit%2Bb%2F%401.2939787%2C103.8602432%2C3a%2C75y%2C241.82h%2C90t%2Fdata%3D*213m4*211e1*213m2*211sh-Mh44feKg9vipBPo8PTCw*212e0*214m2*213m1*211s0x0%3A0xa2bf135ee911e101!5spromenade%20mrt%20exit%20b%20-%20Google%20Search&imagekey=!1e2!2sCb_GI4bHQN_7JzbcPjQasA&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiIx4GK6qfSAhWBrY8KHVBIBvAQpx8IhgEwDg




Problem with Promenade is the slightly messy setup/area, it does get disorienting. Might not be the friendliest route, but definitely shorter


----------



## daulagiri

Google Maps works ok, but Citymapper works better actually. It also gives mrt exits, bus, better footpath.


----------



## etoilebiscuit

can try gothere.sg


----------



## raypin

Mm...what is th best/most popular hailing app (for taxi or private vehicle) in Singapore? Uber, Grab or another local app?


----------



## karloil

raypin said:


> Mm...what is th best/most popular hailing app (for taxi or private vehicle) in Singapore? Uber, Grab or another local app?


 
  
 Uber, Grab, ComfortDelGro, SMRT


----------



## raypin

karloil said:


> Uber, Grab, ComfortDelGro, SMRT




Mm...thanks.


----------



## caenlenfromOCN

I wish I could afford to go to Singapore, I actually like their government policies unlike most people, like going to jail for spitting on sidewalk, lol


----------



## FranTBW

caenlenfromocn said:


> I wish I could afford to go to Singapore, I actually like their government policies unlike most people, like going to jail for spitting on sidewalk, lol




Nah, you wouldn't go to jail for just some spit, it's become quite a but more lenient the past decade or so.


----------



## ranfan

caenlenfromocn said:


> I wish I could afford to go to Singapore, I actually like their government policies unlike most people, like going to jail for spitting on sidewalk, lol


 

 where are you from? i think you'll get fined a ridiculous amount, especially for chewing gum. low criminality rate, few officers. so, as long as you don't spit at the police station, you're fine.


----------



## etoilebiscuit

ranfan said:


> where are you from? i think you'll get fined a ridiculous amount, especially for chewing gum. low criminality rate, few officers. so, as long as you don't spit at the police station, you're fine.




unless u get caught by plain clothes officers. saw people getting fined for that


----------



## raypin

Mm...when in Rome, do as the Romans do...and you'll be just fine. And Singapore authorities are serious about littering. This is the punishment:


[VIDEO]https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=ZHC4H7Nyj9Y[/VIDEO]


----------



## ranfan

raypin said:


> Mm...when in Rome, do as the Romans do...and you'll be just fine. And Singapore authorities are serious about littering. This is the punishment:
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=ZHC4H7Nyj9Y


 
 what a severe punishment


----------



## Zeryao

Will there usually be any special offer during the canjam event or just only an event for audiophiles to test out the new technology and upcoming iem in the music industry?


----------



## ranfan

i was thinking we could also test each other gears out there.


----------



## karloil

zeryao said:


> Will there usually be any special offer during the canjam event or just only an event for audiophiles to test out the new technology and upcoming iem in the music industry?


 
  
 Yes, there are special prices during the event.


----------



## Zeryao

So it's actually quite worth to buy tickets? Cos I am waiting to get one iem from there


----------



## ranfan

zeryao said:


> So it's actually quite worth to buy tickets? Cos I am waiting to get one iem from there


 

 what's your budget if i may ask @Zeryao? and what kind of iem are you looking for?


----------



## Zeryao

Looking at those iem with Adel technologies one. Budget is around 2k. Probably empire ears or 64 audio


----------



## PokerFaze

zeryao said:


> Looking at those iem with Adel technologies one. Budget is around 2k. Probably empire ears or 64 audio


 
  
 Only Empire has ADEL currently. 64 uses APEX.


----------



## karloil

zeryao said:


> So it's actually quite worth to buy tickets? Cos I am waiting to get one iem from there


 
  
 If you're truly nuts about audio, the ticket is worth it even if you'll just auditioning or look around at new products


----------



## raypin

zeryao said:


> Looking at those iem with Adel technologies one. Budget is around 2k. Probably empire ears or 64 audio




Mm..GO! It is your once-a-year chance to sample what will surely be a dizzying array of headfi gear. Indulge your whim. Spoil yourself. Leave your worries behind and enjoy....


----------



## canali

pokerfaze said:


> Only Empire has ADEL currently. 64 uses APEX.


 
 too bad campfire isn't introducing one of these technologies into their iems...esp with all the rage around Vegas.
 they haven't replied to my emails nor postings on the campfire vega thread, either.


----------



## Deezel177

canali said:


> too bad campfire isn't introducing one of these technologies into their iems...esp with all the rage around Vegas.
> they haven't replied to my emails nor postings on the campfire vega thread, either.


 
  
 The problem with ADEL is it's not a free-license technology that any company can just pick up willy-nilly. It's a product from Asius Technologies which requires their collaboration (business-wise and practically) in order to properly integrate into any company's IEMs. It is also a product which requires special ports and bores to be introduced into the IEM, and it also changes the sound of the product, both of which accumulate months (if not, years) of research and development, not to mention the price premium the IEM will have due to the introduction of the ADEL technology; the ADEL technology alone in Empire CIEMs adds 250 Singaporean dollars to the overall cost.
  
 TL;DR ADEL technology is selective, expensive, time-consuming, and difficult to implement properly and most companies either don't want the hassle of striking a deal with Asius, or don't feel comfortable with that amount of R&D to essentially support a third party product.


----------



## canali

deezel177 said:


> The problem with ADEL is it's not a free-license technology that any company can just pick up willy-nilly. It's a product from Asius Technologies which requires their collaboration (business-wise and practically) in order to properly integrate into any company's IEMs. It is also a product which requires special ports and bores to be introduced into the IEM, and it also changes the sound of the product, both of which accumulate months (if not, years) of research and development, not to mention the price premium the IEM will have due to the introduction of the ADEL technology; the ADEL technology alone in Empire CIEMs adds 250 Singaporean dollars to the overall cost.
> 
> TL;DR ADEL technology is selective, expensive, time-consuming, and difficult to implement properly and most companies either don't want the hassle of striking a deal with Asius, or don't feel comfortable with that amount of R&D to essentially support a third party product.


 
  
 thanks for that imput...appreciated to know the finer details, tech implementation and also business scale/investment wise.
  
 just they sound like very viable technologies and interest me from the reading I have done,
 as i have some tinnitus and am a bit wary of using my earphones more vs my headphones
 (always at moderate sound volumes, too)


----------



## Deezel177

canali said:


> thanks for that imput...appreciated to know the finer details, tech implementation and also business scale/investment wise.
> 
> just they sound like very viable technologies and interest me from the reading I have done,
> as i have some tinnitus and am a bit wary of using my earphones more vs my headphones
> (always at moderate sound volumes, too)


 
  
 No problem! It seems like the Empire IEMs would be great for you to check out. They have a large range of products catering to different sound signatures. I don't think the APEX technology from 64Audio offers the same health benefits of ADEL, but I haven't done enough research to confirm.


----------



## canali

deezel177 said:


> No problem! It seems like the Empire IEMs would be great for you to check out. They have a large range of products catering to different sound signatures. I don't think the APEX technology from 64Audio offers the same health benefits of ADEL, but I haven't done enough research to confirm.


 
  unfortunately way beyond my price point (esp as a Canuck: add 30% to most any US price...ugh)
 ...but that all said, i do hope similar technologies start to make their way into more iems in some manner.
 i'd rather pay a bit more to preserve my hearing health long term.


----------



## third_eye

zeryao said:


> Will there usually be any special offer during the canjam event or just only an event for audiophiles to test out the new technology and upcoming iem in the music industry?


 
  
 Many exhibitors will offer Show Specials and we will post these next week as well as at the Registration Desk at CanJam Singapore. This event is for everyone that has an interest in music listening not just audiophiles.


----------



## nepherte

crabdog said:


> While we're on the subject of hotels, can anyone suggest what would be the best way to get to the show from Peninsula Excelsior? TIA.


 

 Currently staying at the Grand Park City Hotel, right across Peninsula Excelsior. The venue shouldn't be hard to find. You can actually see the Pan Pacific building from here 
  
 It's a short walk from here, but I find that Singaporeans are rather lazy and take buss or subway, even for short distances. Your hotel is real close to City Hall MRT. From there you'll figure it out. I suppose you could also take the bus. Check gothere.sg app to figure out which buses to take. But again, you can walk :lol:


----------



## korvin12

third_eye said:


> Many exhibitors will offer Show Specials and we will post these next week as well as at the Registration Desk at CanJam Singapore. This event is for everyone that has an interest in music listening not just audiophiles.


 

 Is the registration desk acting as a ticket booth as well? Or theres another queue for purchasing the pass at the spot, please advise, thanks


----------



## korvin12

pokerfaze said:


> Only Empire has ADEL currently. 64 uses APEX.


 

 Still waiting for MS to have the u18tzar demo, dying to demo them, wonder will they have them next week or have to wait til canjam liao


----------



## PokerFaze

korvin12 said:


> Still waiting for MS to have the u18tzar demo, dying to demo them, wonder will they have them next week or have to wait til canjam liao




They probably will have it during CanJam, I'm more interested in trying the Fourte tho.


----------



## third_eye

korvin12 said:


> Is the registration desk acting as a ticket booth as well? Or theres another queue for purchasing the pass at the spot, please advise, thanks




One and the same


----------



## korvin12

pokerfaze said:


> They probably will have it during CanJam, I'm more interested in trying the Fourte tho.


 

 Personal opinion, I think no matter how good your technology is, its not worth 5kplus sgd, I know theres labour cost involved etc etc but 1kplus to over 2k abit might be a more respectable pricing


----------



## korvin12

third_eye said:


> One and the same


 
  
 Thanks Boss


----------



## Deezel177

korvin12 said:


> Still waiting for MS to have the u18tzar demo, dying to demo them, wonder will they have them next week or have to wait til canjam liao




MS has already confirmed to me that their U18 demo has been delayed and they will only be receiving it mid-March. 64Audio themselves will have their own dedicated booth at CanJam SG for you to demo both the U18 and the Fourte.


----------



## korvin12

deezel177 said:


> MS has already confirmed to me that their U18 demo has been delayed and they will only be receiving it mid-March. 64Audio themselves will have their own dedicated booth at CanJam SG for you to demo both the U18 and the Fourte.


 

 Oh, no wonder, thanks for the update bro


----------



## crabdog

nepherte said:


> Currently staying at the Grand Park City Hotel, right across Peninsula Excelsior. The venue shouldn't be hard to find. You can actually see the Pan Pacific building from here
> 
> It's a short walk from here, but I find that Singaporeans are rather lazy and take buss or subway, even for short distances. Your hotel is real close to City Hall MRT. From there you'll figure it out. I suppose you could also take the bus. Check gothere.sg app to figure out which buses to take. But again, you can walk :lol:


 
 Sounds easy. Thanks!


----------



## noobandroid

staying at tampines, looks like it's gonna be a long ride to the venue lol


----------



## ranfan

noobandroid said:


> staying at tampines, looks like it's gonna be a long ride to the venue lol




haha  how much does it cost airbnb there?


----------



## korvin12

noobandroid said:


> staying at tampines, looks like it's gonna be a long ride to the venue lol


 

 It will be a long but smooth journey unless the mrt breaks down, which is the norm thing in singapore nowadays


----------



## daulagiri

korvin12 said:


> It will be a long but smooth journey unless the mrt breaks down, which is the norm thing in singapore nowadays



Naah.. MRT breakdown still considered rare, mostly on yellow and blue line (unmanned). Tampines-City Hall route is green, one of most reliable route.


----------



## korvin12

daulagiri said:


> Naah.. MRT breakdown still considered rare, mostly on yellow and blue line (unmanned). Tampines-City Hall route is green, one of most reliable route.


 

 Lolz, hope everything went smoothly and every1 will enjoy this year canjam


----------



## vloh

third_eye said:


> Many exhibitors will offer Show Specials and we will post these next week as well as at the Registration Desk at CanJam Singapore. This event is for everyone that has an interest in music listening not just audiophiles.


 

 HI Third_eye,
  
 What is the norm discount for the show?


----------



## echineko

vloh said:


> HI Third_eye,
> 
> What is the norm discount for the show?


 
 There is no "normal discount", or even guaranteed discounts for all vendors, it depends entirely on the individual exhibitors themselves. But from past experience, anything starting from 10% onwards.


----------



## vloh

echineko said:


> There is no "normal discount", or even guaranteed discounts for all vendors, it depends entirely on the individual exhibitors themselves. But from past experience, anything starting from 10% onwards.


 
  
 Echineko, thank you the info.


----------



## foshow

@Third_eye: I hope you guys bring some extra t-shirts (XL and XXL) for sale during the canjam for people who were not able to reserve here on the thread.


----------



## twice tzuyu

Is it better to get a CIEM in an event like this or am I better off getting it from my local dealer but at a higher price.


----------



## korvin12

twice tzuyu said:


> Is it better to get a CIEM in an event like this or am I better off getting it from my local dealer but at a higher price.


 

 If you can make it to the event and dun mind the wait why not? I mean Canjam is just 2 weeks away, a few hundred dollars makes a difference


----------



## echineko

twice tzuyu said:


> Is it better to get a CIEM in an event like this or am I better off getting it from my local dealer but at a higher price.


 
 A few points to consider:
  

you'll be able to try firsthand demo units of various CIEMs, from most manufacturers you're interested in, and compare them as well
there's always a chance your favourite CIEM manufacturer will offer a show discount
many CIEM makers also offer free ear impressions on the spot when you place an order, saves some time
  
 So that's a few good reasons to get it at the event, if you have your heart set on a new pair of CIEMs


----------



## PokerFaze

foshow said:


> @Third_eye: I hope you guys bring some extra t-shirts (XL and XXL) for sale during the canjam for people who were not able to reserve here on the thread.


 
  
 There will probably have extra shirts! Last year they were selling shirts at the registration counter


----------



## korvin12

pokerfaze said:


> There will probably have extra shirts! Last year they were selling shirts at the registration counter


 

 For those who reserve the tshirts where do they collect it? Last year canjam I din attend cos of reservists


----------



## third_eye

korvin12 said:


> For those who reserve the tshirts where do they collect it? Last year canjam I din attend cos of reservists


 
  
 The reserved shirts will be picked up at the Registration Desk and the method of payment is cash. We will have a few extras that will be available on a first come first serve basis in sizes S-XL.


----------



## korvin12

third_eye said:


> The reserved shirts will be picked up at the Registration Desk and the method of payment is cash. We will have a few extras that will be available on a first come first serve basis in sizes S-XL.


 
  
 Thanks


----------



## iAudio365

Please bring canjam to Australia. Sydney would be a great location. 

I would be there with bells on


----------



## xuan87

echineko said:


> A few points to consider:
> 
> 
> you'll be able to try firsthand demo units of various CIEMs, from most manufacturers you're interested in, and compare them as well
> ...




I'm not sure if you can claim back the sales tax at the airport but if you can, you're getting it for 7% less too!


----------



## karloil

xuan87 said:


> I'm not sure if you can claim back the sales tax at the airport but if you can, you're getting it for 7% less too!




Technically you get 5% off as the remaining 2% is thier 'processing' fee - but its cash back into your wallet


----------



## noobandroid

ranfan said:


> haha  how much does it cost airbnb there?




cheaper than the backpacker lodge


karloil said:


> Technically you get 5% off as the remaining 2% is thier 'processing' fee - but its cash back into your wallet



any discount is a good discount


----------



## xuan87

karloil said:


> Technically you get 5% off as the remaining 2% is thier 'processing' fee - but its cash back into your wallet


 
  
 REALLY! I did not know that, totally news to me. Seems like a bit of a dick move on the government part but I guess it's still better than nothing.


----------



## karloil

xuan87 said:


> REALLY! I did not know that, totally news to me. Seems like a bit of a dick move on the government part but I guess it's still better than nothing.


 
  
 hahaha yeah, it's better than nothing!


----------



## ranfan

can we make free/discounted ear impression at canjam? just the ear impression


----------



## PokerFaze

ranfan said:


> can we make free/discounted ear impression at canjam? just the ear impression


 
  
 I'm pretty sure there will be some manufacturers/dealers there that would be willing to just do the impression for a fee


----------



## redcracker

Anyone know if Stax are available for purchase during canjam? Will be my 2nd attendence this year


----------



## xuan87

redcracker said:


> Anyone know if Stax are available for purchase during canjam? Will be my 2nd attendence this year


 
  
 Not sure if Stax themselves will be there, but I believe the distributor/representative will be there. Even if you can't get it at the show itself, you can go to nearby shops to purchase them, such as Zeppelin and Co.


----------



## ranfan

howdo you get canjam badge under signature?


----------



## etoilebiscuit

can ask @third_eye


----------



## redcracker

xuan87 said:


> Not sure if Stax themselves will be there, but I believe the distributor/representative will be there. Even if you can't get it at the show itself, you can go to nearby shops to purchase them, such as Zeppelin and Co.


 

 Ah thanks.. been meaning to visit Zeppelin and Co anyways.


----------



## sidrpm

Do make a stop at Wired For Sound, Room #8 Level 2 
  
 We will have Focal - including the Utopia, Elear, Listen and Sphear.
  
 Besides we will carry TEAC, Kennerton Audio, Meridian, Advanced Audio, Periodic Audio, Master & Dymanic, ORB, VanNuys AND QUESTYLE AUDIO


----------



## RHA Team

​  ​ We are excited to announce we will be offering *a one of a kind giveaway* during CanJam Singapore, a unique Laser Etched Custom Personalised Dacamp L1!​  ​ Click here for more details.​


----------



## third_eye

Guys, here is the Seminar Schedule for CanJam Singapore 2017.....be sure to check some or all of them out, space is limited to around 40 seats and is on a first come first serve basis! Please note that the Seminars will take place on Saturday, March 11 and will be held in Ocean Room 6 on the Second Floor.
  
  
*CanJam Singapore Seminar Schedule *
  
  
*Saturday, March 11*
  
*2pm-3pm Chord Hugo 2 and M Scaler Technology Masterclass *
Join Chord Electronics Lead Designer Rob Watts in a fascinating discussion about the design of the Hugo 2 amp/dac and a look at the technology behind the Blu 2 with it’s million tap length interpolation filter - the M Scaler. Rob will go to explain why the M Scaler allows 16 bit digital to have a timing precision that finally exceeds 16 bit performance - something that has never been done before!
  
*3:30pm-4:30pm The New Trends of Portable Audio*
We are entering into a golden age of Portable Audio where advances in portable audio performance are the new norm. What’s fueling this growth and what are the new trends we are likely to see in Portable Audio? Join a star-studded panel of experts including:  Andy Kong of Cayin Audio, Piotr Granicki from Custom Art, Emil Stolecki from Lime Ears, John Moulton of Noble Audio, Andy Regan of JH Audio Moderated by Sam McKinney of Echobox Audio
  
*5pm-6pm Headphone Audio in a Changing World *
As modern lifestyles continue to evolve and with more people now listening to music through headphones then ever before, how will the future landscape of headphones and personal audio look? What are some of the coming trends that we can expect to see in future new product development? To learn more about this exciting topic, join an all-star group of experts including: Sankar Thimmasamudram of Audeze, Kamal Mahtani from Beyerdynamic, Quentin Morieux from Focal, Michael Willberg and Michael Zirkel from Ultrasone, and Jude Mansilla of Head-Fi.org. Moderated by Ethan Opolion of CanJam Global.


----------



## third_eye

CanJam Singapore 2017 attendees will have an exclusive private listening session in a quiet environment! To register for a time slot, please visit the following link: http://bit.ly/CJSing17. You will need to choose an available time slot as well as provide your CanJam Singapore 2017 ticket number. The HE 1 auditions are on a first come first serve basis, and only one audition slot per attendee, so be sure to get in and register!


----------



## gunwale

third_eye said:


> CanJam Singapore 2017 attendees will have an exclusive private listening session in a quiet environment! To register for a time slot, please visit the following link: http://bit.ly/CJSing17. You will need to choose an available time slot as well as provide your CanJam Singapore 2017 ticket number. The HE 1 auditions are on a first come first serve basis, and only one audition slot per attendee, so be sure to get in and register!


 
  
 I just registered and noticed that the dates are not right? *02/11/2017 (Sat.)02/11/2017 (Sat.)*
  
 02/11/2017 and 02/12/2017?
*02/11/2017 (Sat.)*


----------



## gunwale

Hi I am new to canjam.
  
 Is it advisable to bring my own headphones to audition dac and amps or will it be too over crowded?


----------



## third_eye

gunwale said:


> I just registered and noticed that the dates are not right? *02/11/2017 (Sat.)02/11/2017 (Sat.)*
> 
> 02/11/2017 and 02/12/2017?
> *02/11/2017 (Sat.)*


 
  
 Thx, fixing!


----------



## PokerFaze

gunwale said:


> Hi I am new to canjam.
> 
> Is it advisable to bring my own headphones to audition dac and amps or will it be too over crowded?




Hmm... It should be fine for you to bring your own headphones. I've seen people carrying around HD800s in last year's CanJam!


----------



## noobandroid

third_eye said:


> Thx, fixing!



during the fix, my 2 slots got removed, now have to redo them 2 slots again lol


----------



## echineko

third_eye said:


> The HE 1 auditions are on a first come first serve basis, and only one audition slot per attendee, so be sure to get in and register!



Do you mean that it's meant to be a single slot, per attendee, over the two days? Because currently it doesn't seem to be limited in that way, just checking.


----------



## third_eye

echineko said:


> Do you mean that it's meant to be a single slot, per attendee, over the two days? Because currently it doesn't seem to be limited in that way, just checking.


 
  
 Yes, that's correct. It's one slot per attendee for CanJam Singapore. The system does not limit but we can manually make changes if needed.


----------



## ranfan

what song will be played by the source? i hope it won't be 'hotel california'


----------



## echineko

third_eye said:


> Yes, that's correct. It's one slot per attendee for CanJam Singapore. The system does not limit but we can manually make changes if needed.


 
 I thought as much, good to know. I've gone back and changed mine to a single slot, thanks!


----------



## sidrpm

Available for Demo and Sales during Canjam Singapore at Wired For Sound, Ocean Room 8, Level 2 - Pan Pacific


----------



## sidrpm

Available for Demo and Sales during Canjam Singapore at Wired For Sound, Ocean Room 8, Level 2 - Pan Pacific. This is the new and updated version of the award winning QP1R - comes with upgraded wheel and internal components.


----------



## sidrpm

VIEW something cool and rare and super expensive. Only 8 will ever be made - Utopia by Tournaire!


----------



## third_eye

Don't miss you chance to audition the A16 Realiser from Smyth Research! Here is the link to the sign up form: https://goo.gl/nXdB7f
  
 Please have your CanJam Singapore ticket number for sign up and as a reminder, it's one audition slot per attendee!


----------



## tassardar

Will be there again this year. Wondering should I bring my gear or not hmm. Most importantly time to take pics of nice equipments again hehe.


----------



## raypin

Mm..not bringing anything except a DAP and an in-ear. No headphones. Will keep it portable and basic mostly to keep me entertained during flights and downtime. I'm not spending time to attend CanJam so I can listen to stuff I already own or know. Will keep my focus on the new stuff.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Look for us at the Eng Siang (AVone) booth.


----------



## ranfan

where can we find (if there is) spinfit for sale at canjam? i saw from a photo at one convention, big bowls of spinfits on a table for sale.


----------



## Deezel177

ranfan said:


> where can we find (if there is) spinfit for sale at canjam? i saw from a photo at one convention, big bowls of spinfits on a table for sale.


 
  
 Both Jaben and Stereo here in Singapore sell SpinFit tips, so I'd bet you could find them at their respective tables.


----------



## tim0chan

deezel177 said:


> Both Jaben and Stereo here in Singapore sell SpinFit tips, so I'd bet you could find them at their respective tables.



What abt the new cp220?


----------



## Deezel177

tim0chan said:


> What abt the new cp220?




I'm not entirely sure about the status of the new TwinBlade (CP220, CP230, CP240) SpinFit tips as I am not affiliated with the aforementioned SpinFit retailers. However, the official Indonesian SpinFit retailer, Headfonia Store, will only receive their stocks of this new tip mid-March, even before the Japanese market receive theirs. It would be safe to assume the CP-220's will only arrive in Singapore after CanJam.


----------



## nepherte

deezel177 said:


> Both Jaben and Stereo here in Singapore sell SpinFit tips, so I'd bet you could find them at their respective tables.


 

 Dips on one of those SpinFit tips! I could really use a pair for my K10UA.


----------



## korvin12

deezel177 said:


> I'm not entirely sure about the status of the new TwinBlade (CP220, CP230, CP240) SpinFit tips as I am not affiliated with the aforementioned SpinFit retailers. However, the official Indonesian SpinFit retailer, Headfonia Store, will only receive their stocks of this new tip mid-March, even before the Japanese market receive theirs. It would be safe to assume the CP-220's will only arrive in Singapore after CanJam.


 

 Wonder does the new TwinBlade series fits the empire ears zeus r adel?


----------



## Deezel177

korvin12 said:


> Wonder does the new TwinBlade series fits the empire ears zeus r adel?




As far as what I've read, the TwinBlade series will have the same bore size as the normal SpinFits, so it should be an easy fit.


----------



## Shinra Kuonji

Is Onkyo or its vendor gonna display it's new Onkyo Granbeat Audiophile Smartphone at this show ? (2.5mm balanced out on a phone !!!) 

If it's coming I am gonna go . Been to Canjam 2016 , very fun and joyful . 

Anyone can help me with reshelling companies ? I don't know who does reshelling the best ? Gonna reshell my Se846 due to my female connector broke


----------



## Deezel177

shinra kuonji said:


> Is Onkyo or its vendor gonna display it's new Onkyo Granbeat Audiophile Smartphone at this show ? (2.5mm balanced out on a phone !!!)
> 
> If it's coming I am gonna go . Been to Canjam 2016 , very fun and joyful .
> 
> Anyone can help me with reshelling companies ? I don't know who does reshelling the best ? Gonna reshell my Se846 due to my female connector broke


 
  
 Why would the incentive for you going to CanJam be limited to a phone with balanced out? There's *tons* of gear to enjoy at CanJam SG! If you're looking to reshell an SE846, Music Sanctuary offers the service through InEarz or CustomArt, and you can choose to reshell your SE846 into a silicone shell with the latter. On the other hand, you can also reshell your IEM with Unique Melody at Stereo Electronics's booth. If you want to keep the universal shell of your IEM whilst having the option of a custom fit, Jaben offers Snugs, which are custom-fit eartips.


----------



## twice tzuyu

deezel177 said:


> Why would the incentive for you going to CanJam be limited to a phone with balanced out? There's *tons* of gear to enjoy at CanJam SG! If you're looking to reshell an SE846, Music Sanctuary offers the service through InEarz or CustomArt, and you can choose to reshell your SE846 into a silicone shell with the latter. On the other hand, you can also reshell your IEM with Unique Melody at Stereo Electronics's booth. If you want to keep the universal shell of your IEM whilst having the option of a custom fit, Jaben offers Snugs, which are custom-fit eartips.


 
 I'm very interested in getting Snugs for my SE846 and I would like to know whether am I able to get them at Canjam from Jaben. I couldn't find anything about it on their website. Would you kindly provide me with some information like price if possible? Thanks


----------



## Detex

third_eye said:


> CanJam Singapore 2017 attendees will have an exclusive private listening session in a quiet environment! To register for a time slot, please visit the following link: http://bit.ly/CJSing17. You will need to choose an available time slot as well as provide your CanJam Singapore 2017 ticket number. The HE 1 auditions are on a first come first serve basis, and only one audition slot per attendee, so be sure to get in and register!


 
 I listened to these (on two occasions) in NYC a month or two ago, they are fantastic. The best part to me was making me hear again just how good my HD600s sound for the money. If you have a chance, do listen to the HE-1, it is amazing to hear just what can be done.


----------



## Deezel177

twice tzuyu said:


> I'm very interested in getting Snugs for my SE846 and I would like to know whether am I able to get them at Canjam from Jaben. I couldn't find anything about it on their website. Would you kindly provide me with some information like price if possible? Thanks


 
  
 Unfortunately, I've never gotten Snugs myself or enquired about the price, but I'm sure if you ask Jaben through Facebook, they'll let you know.


----------



## saltyrabbit314

Has anyone here gotten their hands on the Fiio X5 3rd gen? What are your opinions?


----------



## karloil

saltyrabbit314 said:


> Has anyone here gotten their hands on the Fiio X5 3rd gen? What are your opinions?


 
  
 I recommend you going to the X5 3G thread instead, you'll get more answers there - http://www.head-fi.org/t/828402/fiio-x5-3rd-gen-2x-akm-4490-balanced-out-dsd-dxd-dts-android-dual-card-slot


----------



## third_eye

Final Audio will be running a great promotion during CanJam Singapore, please see the details above and be sure to visit the Final Audio booth in Pacific 45.


----------



## raypin

Mm...9 more days. 9 more days. 9 more days! Lol! Sorry, I can feel CanJam. I love the smell of headphones in the morning.


----------



## piotrus-g

deezel177 said:


> Why would the incentive for you going to CanJam be limited to a phone with balanced out? There's *tons* of gear to enjoy at CanJam SG! If you're looking to reshell an SE846, Music Sanctuary offers the service through InEarz or CustomArt, and you can choose to reshell your SE846 into a silicone shell with the latter. On the other hand, you can also reshell your IEM with Unique Melody at Stereo Electronics's booth. If you want to keep the universal shell of your IEM whilst having the option of a custom fit, Jaben offers Snugs, which are custom-fit eartips.


 

 FWIW, we don't reshell SE846


----------



## vloh

detex said:


> I listened to these (on two occasions) in NYC a month or two ago, they are fantastic. The best part to me was making me hear again just how good my HD600s sound for the money. If you have a chance, do listen to the HE-1, it is amazing to hear just what can be done.


 

 The slots are all taken out.


----------



## ranfan

i will go to the final audio place  thanks final audio, for the presents


----------



## lbbef

So excited that Canjam SG 2017 is just round the corner.

If anyone is interested, I can organise a small meet as well as a dinner session on both day.

The small meet will probably be held at a nearby cafe an hour or two before the event.

For dinner, it would probably be right after the event. Location we will decide on the day itself.

Drop me a private message with your contact number as well as the days and sessions which you can attend. Then we'll discuss and confirm the details in a WhatsApp or Telegram group.

If we have enough people, we'll go through with it!


----------



## echineko

third_eye said:


> Yes, that's correct. It's one slot per attendee for CanJam Singapore. The system does not limit but we can manually make changes if needed.



Now that the available slots for both demos have been filled, it might be a good time to go in and do some cleanup. I saw a few double and even triple bookings.


----------



## noobandroid

lbbef said:


> So excited that Canjam SG 2017 is just round the corner.
> 
> If anyone is interested, I can organise a small meet as well as a dinner session on both day.
> 
> ...



I'm ok with that, if it's on, pm me


----------



## FranTBW

lbbef said:


> So excited that Canjam SG 2017 is just round the corner.
> 
> If anyone is interested, I can organise a small meet as well as a dinner session on both day.
> 
> ...




Definitely interested too!


----------



## xuan87

Just wanted to ask if the list of exhibitors on the first page is updated? I think MrSpeakers products will be available but they are not listed. Also, hoping to see some Creative headphones there. I did not spend enough time listening to their EMU headphones last time round.


----------



## echineko

xuan87 said:


> Just wanted to ask if the list of exhibitors on the first page is updated? I think MrSpeakers products will be available but they are not listed. Also, hoping to see some Creative headphones there. I did not spend enough time listening to their EMU headphones last time round.



Some manufacturers are not exhibiting directly, but via their local dealers/distributors. So you may not recognise their name, but they could have the products you're looking for.


----------



## xuan87

echineko said:


> Some manufacturers are not exhibiting directly, but via their local dealers/distributors. So you may not recognise their name, but they could have the products you're looking for.


 
  
 Yea I realized that might be the case, but still, it'll be hard to plan ahead of what to look out for.


----------



## noobandroid

great news, I'm going to bring the ifi black label to Singapore for a group session and returning it to the dealer there, do take this chance to try out the black label yeah


----------



## twice tzuyu

noobandroid said:


> great news, I'm going to bring the ifi black label to Singapore for a group session and returning it to the dealer there, do take this chance to try out the black label yeah



Im interested in getting the Black Label some day. Sign me up!


----------



## xuan87

noobandroid said:


> great news, I'm going to bring the ifi black label to Singapore for a group session and returning it to the dealer there, do take this chance to try out the black label yeah


 
  
 And if you can bring the other black label to Singapore for me too, that will be greatly appreciated! Hahahaha


----------



## noobandroid

xuan87 said:


> And if you can bring the other black label to Singapore for me too, that will be greatly appreciated! Hahahaha


 
 you bring that black label, i bring my black label, deal?


----------



## third_eye

xuan87 said:


> Just wanted to ask if the list of exhibitors on the first page is updated? I think MrSpeakers products will be available but they are not listed. Also, hoping to see some Creative headphones there. I did not spend enough time listening to their EMU headphones last time round.


 
  
 Yes, MrSpeakers will be represented by SLT Technologies at CanJam Singapore......front page is updated


----------



## third_eye

Music Sanctuary will additionally be featuring products from the following brands: Lime Ears, InEar Gmbh&Co., Han Sound Audio, Whiplash Audio, K2Craft, and Soranik. Be sure to visit the Music Sanctuary booth in Pacific 1-3.


----------



## sidrpm

Advanced Audio and Kennerton will be on demo at Wired For Sound, Ocean Room #8, Level 2.
  
 http://www.canjamglobal.com/singapore2017


----------



## sidrpm

This TEAC portable AMP+DAC rarely makes an appearance at shows outside of Japan, don't miss the opportunity to give this one a spin. Visit us at Wired For Sound, Ocean Room #8, Level 2 during Canjam Singapore.


----------



## feinanng

Is there any discount during CanJam? Plan to pick up a pair of Focal Elear. If not I better save the $20 and buy it off SimLim lol.


----------



## noobandroid

i will be bringing in 2 review units of head gear along, 1 will be the ifi iDSD Black Label and now i just got informed to expect the aune s6 too, so i might have one or both of them
  
 my personal items will be the rha ma750i, mojo, x5ii, hd650 with FAW color cable


----------



## siddharthsid007

Still available? Size UK L!


----------



## lbbef

frantbw said:


> Definitely interested too!






noobandroid said:


> I'm ok with that, if it's on, pm me




Awesome! I think we'll have enough people to move on with the plan.

If anyone else is interested please let me know!


----------



## Kristy Song

More products from ADVANCED will be shown during the Canjam. Look forward.


----------



## Kristy Song

Zeppelin & Co. will be in Ocean Room 8, showcasing: 
 1. Kennerton (Full line up with stock & Effect Audio cables)
 2. Advanced (Evo X, M4, Model 3, and a few more prototypes)
 3. Eternal Melody UIEMs (Em2, 5, 5H)
  
 See you there


----------



## ranfan

this is one long week


----------



## dharkharma

Hope to be able to drop by to check out MrSpeaker's AEON and maybe mingle a little with audio enthusiasts from SG and around the region.


----------



## Boringz

ranfan said:


> where can we find (if there is) spinfit for sale at canjam? i saw from a photo at one convention, big bowls of spinfits on a table for sale.


 

 Not sure if Stereo will bring them to canjam but you can also get from their website with free shipping.


----------



## ranfan

boringz said:


> Not sure if Stereo will bring them to canjam but you can also get from their website with free shipping.


 

 nevermind, final audio is giving for free


----------



## kierai

third_eye said:


> The reserved shirts will be picked up at the Registration Desk and the method of payment is cash. We will have a few extras that will be available on a first come first serve basis in sizes S-XL.



Pls reserve one if it's not too late.
third_eye|S|1


----------



## dc430

Last second approval from the wife, I am going to Singapore for the Canjam. Great chance to audition the list of gears I am interested in. Any one knows if any of the exhibitors will showcase Schiit products? Many thanks.


----------



## xuan87

dc430 said:


> Last second approval from the wife, I am going to Singapore for the Canjam. Great chance to audition the list of gears I am interested in. Any one knows if any of the exhibitors will showcase Schiit products? Many thanks.




Slt tech might and should be.


----------



## saltyrabbit314

Can I bring my audio gear along to let others try them out? This is my first time going and I don't know what is expected.


----------



## dc430

Cheers mate


----------



## karloil

saltyrabbit314 said:


> Can I bring my audio gear along to let others try them out? This is my first time going and I don't know what is expected.




Yes, you can bring all of them if you want


----------



## unknownguardian

Less than a week to go. Jaben will be having demo models for Kumitate Lab latest KL-LAKH as well as the KL-REF! My guess is that the latest picture on their facebook page are these models.


----------



## bmichels

At CanJam can someone go to the Astell&Kern booth and get some infos about their next TOL (*AK480 ?)* and also about the successor to their AK500n desktop server (*AK600n*) ? when will they be available ? what memory capacity ? what DAC chip ? ...
  
 And.... will the* AK600n*, successor to the AK500n, be *Roon server ? MQA compatible ?* ...


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Anyone knows if anyone demos Denafrips ARES?  Vinshineaudio in Singapore sells Denafrips, isn't ok to visit their office in person?


----------



## raypin

karloil said:


> Yes, you can bring all of them if you want




mm..all of 'em? Ha ha....for me, the most essential is to bring your *own* eartips and some anti-bacterial wipes. As a matter of personal courtesy and safety. Also, prior to leaving home, a visit to an ENT is suggested.


----------



## karloil

raypin said:


> mm..all of 'em? Ha ha....for me, the most essential is to bring your *own* eartips and some anti-bacterial wipes. As a matter of personal courtesy and safety. Also, prior to leaving home, a visit to an ENT is suggested.




Yes, alcohol/wipes are essential. Maybe for some the minimum is a microSD with own music loaded.


----------



## epilogue

I'm a pleb with no fancy gear, what should I bring along?


----------



## ranfan

your entrance ticket. and enthusiasm 

 (if you prefer, you could also bring your music player/files)


----------



## gunwale

epilogue said:


> I'm a pleb with no fancy gear, what should I bring along?


money!!!


----------



## raypin

Mm...a fresh set of ears and leave your preconceptions and personal biases at home. Listen. So much new stuff I'm sure........yeah, cash too! For US dollars and other foreign currency to SGD, I think the most conveniently located FX dealer is Fountain Money Changer in Marina Square Mall (adjacent to Pan Pacific).

Fountain Money Changer
6 Raffles Boulevard, # 02-332 Marina Square Shopping Mall, Marina Square, Singapore 039594
+65 6337 8128

https://goo.gl/maps/jc7guyyHAKA2


----------



## epilogue

gunwale said:


> money!!!




That's quite possibly the worst piece of financial advice I have ever heard


----------



## korvin12

epilogue said:


> I'm a pleb with no fancy gear, what should I bring along?


 

 Yourself of cos, jokes aside, bring your favourite gear along, the rig u always been using i mean


----------



## nepherte

raypin said:


> Mm...a fresh set of ears and leave your preconceptions and personal biases at home. Listen. So much new stuff I'm sure........yeah, cash too! For US dollars and other foreign currency to SGD, I think the most conveniently located FX dealer is Fountain Money Changer in Marina Square Mall (adjacent to Pan Pacific).
> 
> Fountain Money Changer
> 6 Raffles Boulevard, # 02-332 Marina Square Shopping Mall, Marina Square, Singapore 039594
> ...


 

 In my experience, ATMs usually provide a better exchange rate.


----------



## epilogue

korvin12 said:


> Yourself of cos, jokes aside, bring your favourite gear along, the rig u always been using i mean




My rig is laughable by audiophile standards


----------



## sidrpm

For details about the Focal Canjam Singapore Giveaway please refer to 
 https://www.facebook.com/Focal-Singapore-376811719138914/


----------



## BobG55

hifiguy528 said:


> Look for us at the Eng Siang (AVone) booth.


 

 This must be what Heaven is like.


----------



## Deezel177

epilogue said:


> My rig is laughable by audiophile standards


 
  
 Man, I've seen people audition HD800s backwards at last year's CanJam SG. Trust me, there are WAY more things to laugh at then anyone else's rigs.


----------



## third_eye

Here is the current list of Show Specials for CanJam Singapore! We'll also be proving an updated version via handout at the Registration Desk during the event!
  

*Exhibitors**Specials*1More20% off all 1More headphonesAstell+Kern (AV One)10% discount across all productsAV IntelligenceVisit the AV Intelligence booth for a chance to win the following: Ultrasone Edition 8 EX headpohones with S-Logic EX AND a Moon by Simaudio Neo 230HAD headphone amp/dac worth $4500 SGDAVOne Up to 15% discount across all products
  
  
 Beyerdynamic
 "Spot a Beyerdynamic Sticker" game. A beyerdynamic sticker will be given to those who visit our booth and at the end of CanJam a lucky winner will win our exclusive new product.
BrainwavzBrainwavz Giveaway - Visit the Brainwavz booth for more details 1 x B100 Balanced armature earphones + Kudul Duo Earphone hanger 1 x B150 Balanced armature earphones + Kudul Duo Earphone hanger 1 x B200 Dual Balanced Armature Driver earphones + Kudul Duo Earphone hangerChord (AV One)10% discountEmpire Ears20% of MSRP for CanJam Singapore attendeesFinal AudioGet a free earpiece (M size) just by stopping at the booth Get a free earpiece set (LL/L/M/S/SS) by just following us @final_audio on instagram! Win prize by lottery by testing our products and taking a photo of your favorite one and post it on Instagram & tag @final_audio! SONOROUS III: one per day (two in total) F7200: one per day (two in total)Hifiman (AV One)10% discountRHA (AV One)15% show special discountWoo Audio (AV One)10% discountJH Audio (AV One)10% discountVision EarsVE2 @ S$899(Limited for 3 units during the show) SRP S$1199 VE3 and VE4 will have 10% discount VE5 @ S$1899 + Free Ares II Cable VE6(Non XC) @ S$1999 + Free Ares II Cable VE6LSE Light Package Launch @ S$3888 (With Thor Silver II Cable, Signed VE T-shirt, Signed EA T-shirt, Signed Photo) *** free ear impressions for all VE orders at the show ***


----------



## FranTBW

Awesome! Hope I manage to snag myself some prizes


----------



## karloil

epilogue said:


> My rig is laughable by audiophile standards




I for one (and a lot of other people) don't judge a person by their rigs. We understand that this hobby is damn expensive - if you choose it to be. What's important is you enjoy what you have and enjoy the music that you're playing. :thumbsup_tone1:


----------



## etoilebiscuit

karloil said:


> I for one (and a lot of other people) don't judge a person by their rigs. We understand that this hobby is damn expensive - if you choose it to be. What's important is you enjoy what you have and enjoy the music that you're playing. :thumbsup_tone1:


 
 i agree to a super high extent, as long as it pleases ur ears, no one is to judge.


----------



## Xamdou

epilogue said:


> My rig is laughable by audiophile standards


 
 I am bringing a friend who only uses his Nexus 6 and a $20 iem for listening to music.


----------



## Townyj

xamdou said:


> I am bringing a friend who only uses his Nexus 6 and a $20 iem for listening to music. :tongue_smile:




I use $20 iems  haha. Nothing wrong with budget audio stuff.


----------



## ranfan

looking forward to trying some new cables


----------



## gunwale

just aim for the free gifts


----------



## twice tzuyu

third_eye said:


> Here is the current list of Show Specials for CanJam Singapore! We'll also be proving an updated version via handout at the Registration Desk during the event!
> 
> 
> *Exhibitors**Specials*  JH Audio (AV One)10% discount


 
 Does that mean that JH Audio itself isn't in CanJam but is represented by AV One or there will be another dealer also representing JH?


----------



## echineko

twice tzuyu said:


> Does that mean that JH Audio itself isn't in CanJam but is represented by AV One or there will be another dealer also representing JH?


 
 It means their distributor/dealer is exhibiting their products at Canjam, instead of them directly. There may also be other booths with JH products on display, yes. It's common for amp/source component vendors to provide multiple earphones/headphones for you to test with their products, for example.


----------



## korvin12

epilogue said:


> My rig is laughable by audiophile standards


 

 Like what other guys mention, theres nothing to laugh about, the best rig is what you enjoy the most. You will be surprise that some budget stuff actually sounds better than those so called high end stuff, so please don't feel inferior about your rig, enjoy the show


----------



## Kristy Song

Look forward to the showcase of 7BA iem (USD2500) with Zeppelin & Co. at WIRED FOR SOUND, ROOM OCEAN 8 
  
 Clue: It's Russian.


----------



## korvin12

kristy song said:


> Look forward to the showcase of 7BA iem (USD2500) with Zeppelin & Co. at WIRED FOR SOUND, ROOM OCEAN 8
> 
> Clue: It's Russian.


 

 Fischer Audio?


----------



## Deezel177

kristy song said:


> Look forward to the showcase of 7BA iem (USD2500) with Zeppelin & Co. at WIRED FOR SOUND, ROOM OCEAN 8
> 
> Clue: It's Russian.


 
  


korvin12 said:


> Fischer Audio?


 
  
 I'm pretty sure it's StereoPravda. Their SPearphones are based on their belief that multi-BA IEMs work best with their drivers aligned on the same axis, which leads to some "interesting" (and expensive) designs. The company is run by a guy named Misha Kucherenko, which is about as Russian as names can get.


----------



## Kristy Song

Bingo. We heard the StereoPravda prototype a year ago, and decided to bring it to Canjam with us. See you there!


----------



## Deezel177

kristy song said:


> Bingo. We heard the StereoPravda prototype a year ago, and decided to bring it to Canjam with us. See you there!


 
  
 Great to hear! I'm very much intrigued, both by SP as well as the Eternal Melody IEMs you'll be bringing to the show. See you there as well!


----------



## Kristy Song

deezel177 said:


> Great to hear! I'm very much intrigued, both by SP as well as the Eternal Melody IEMs you'll be bringing to the show. See you there as well!


 

 Eternal Melody Faceplates (usually addtional SGD80) will be FREE for those who purchase during the show. 
 Bring your own 2pin cables to test if you would like to, or try out the Dita/Effect Audio cables we have to test the potential of the Eternal Melody IEMS.


----------



## SmileClick

Hi, please advise which company is marketing sony products. Thanks.


----------



## Deezel177

smileclick said:


> Hi, please advise which company is marketing sony products. Thanks.


 
  
 Sony should have their own table at the show.


----------



## SmileClick

Thks.


----------



## third_eye

deezel177 said:


> Sony should have their own table at the show.


 
  
 Yes, they do!


----------



## unknownguardian

Will there be a SHaG event?


----------



## third_eye

Updated Specials List!
  

*Exhibitors**Specials*1More20% off all 1More headphonesAstell+Kern (AV One)10% discount across all productsAV IntelligenceVisit the AV Intelligence booth for a chance to win the following: Ultrasone Edition 8 EX headpohones with S-Logic EX AND a Moon by Simaudio Neo 230HAD headphone amp/dac worth $4500 SGDAVOneUp to 15% discount across all productsBeyerdynamic"Spot a Beyerdynamic Sticker" game. A beyerdynamic sticker will be given to those who visit our booth and at the end of CanJam a lucky winner will win our exclusive new product.BrainwavzBrainwavz Giveaway - Visit the Brainwavz booth for more details 1 x B100 Balanced armature earphones + Kudul Duo Earphone hanger 1 x B150 Balanced armature earphones + Kudul Duo Earphone hanger 1 x B200 Dual Balanced Armature Driver earphones + Kudul Duo Earphone hangerChord (AV One)10% discountEmpire Ears20% of MSRP for CanJam Singapore attendeesFinal AudioGet a free earpiece (M size) just by stopping at the booth Get a free earpiece set (LL/L/M/S/SS) by just following us @final_audio on instagram! Win prize by lottery by testing our products and taking a photo of your favorite one and post it on Instagram & tag @final_audio! SONOROUS III: one per day (two in total) F7200: one per day (two in total)Hifiman (AV One)10% discountRHA (AV One)15% show special discountWoo Audio (AV One)10% discountJH Audio (AV One)10% discountMusic Sanctuary64 Audio - 15-20% discount Custom Art - 5-10% discount Lime Ears - 10-15% discount HUM - 20% discount Jomo Audio - 15-20% discount Eartech - up to 10% discount Soranik - up to 20% discount InEar Monitoring - up to 15% discount K2Craft - 15-20% discount PW Audio - 20% discount on most products Effect Audio - 20% discount on most products Han Sound Audio - 20% discount on most products plusSound - 20% discount Whiplash Audio - 15% discount Norne Audio - 15% discount SKM Tech - 10-15% discount SLT Tech - 15-20% discountVision EarsVE2 @ S$899(Limited for 3 units during the show) SRP S$1199 VE3 and VE4 will have 10% discount VE5 @ S$1899 + Free Ares II Cable VE6(Non XC) @ S$1999 + Free Ares II Cable VE6LSE Light Package Launch @ S$3888 (With Thor Silver II Cable, Signed VE T-shirt, Signed EA T-shirt, Signed Photo) *** free ear impressions for all VE orders at the show ***


----------



## raypin

Mm..oh wow....christmas in march.


----------



## frederickwild

Is it wrong I'm calculating potential discounts on purchases against the cost of a holiday in Singapore??


----------



## jude

​
NOTE:  If you can't see the embedded video above, please *CLICK HERE* to see the video.​  
 If you want to hear what might be the two best headphone systems in the world, a system that makes your headphones sound like 11 loudspeakers (with a subwoofer), and more earphones, DACs, amps, and digital audio players than you can shake a stick at, be sure to check out this video and learn how you can do so at CanJam Singapore, March 11-12, 2017.
  
 If you want to hear two of the world's best headphone systems, a system that makes your headphones sound like 11 speakers (with a subwoofer), and more earphones, DACs, amps, and digital audio players than you can shake a stick at, be sure to check out this video and learn how you can do so (in person) in Singapore March 11-12, 2017.
  
 Sony - 1:02
 Echobox - 3:48
 Sennheiser - 5:38
 Cayin - 7:07
 FiiO - 8:31
 RHA - 10:41
 The Bit - 12:39
 Chord - 14:14
 Audeze - 15:54
 Woo - 17:37
 Smyth - 18:31
 HIFIMAN - 19:27
 beyerdynamic - 21:20
 JH Audio - 22:35
 Brainwavz - 25:42
 DITA - 26:17
 Final - 27:34
 1MORE - 28:29
 Campfire Audio - 29:24
 Jomo - 29:45
 Advanced AcousticWerkes - 30:02
 Empire Ears - 30:34
 Vision Ears - 31:12
 Focal - 31:38
 Questyle - 32:09
 Meridian - 32:18
 MrSpeakers - 32:18
 Schiit - 32:41
 HeadAmp - 33:01
 Noble - 33:38
 iFi - 34:06
 Effect Audio - 34:40
 Labkable - 35:52
 Brimar - 36:19
  
  

_CanJam Singapore 2017 Preview and Sneak Peeks - Head-Fi TV _produced by Joseph Cwik, Jude Mansilla, and Brian Murphy


----------



## FastAndClean

i have a dream, to have the Dream


----------



## Sko0byDoo

Five days to go, yaah!  Being the first time to Singapore, I want to be adventurous.  Thinking of taking the SMRT from the airport to the Pan Pacific Singapore (or should I just take a taxi?).  So, CG1 > EW4 > EW8 switch to CC9 > CC4 or CC3 is the best route right?  Thanks for any input or advice!


----------



## xuan87

sko0bydoo said:


> Five days to go, yaah!  Being the first time to Singapore, I want to be adventurous.  Thinking of taking the SMRT from the airport to the Pan Pacific Singapore (or should I just take a taxi?).  So, CG1 > EW4 > EW8 switch to CC9 > CC4 or CC3 is the best route right?  Thanks for any input or advice!


 
  
 Hahaha taking the SMRT should be pretty easy. Alternatively just take Uber or a Taxi. From my experience, an Uber should be slightly cheaper.
  
 1) you should be able to access the mrt from either Terminal 2 or 3. You should be able to only take it in 1 direction since it's the end stop.
  
 2) Get off at the 2nd station called "Tanah Merah (EW4)". At this point you can get off on the left or right side. It should be the left side, heading towards "Joo Koon" or the City.
  
 3a) At this point you have a few options: You can either choose not to do any train switching and walk abit more by taking the train all the way to "City Hall (CW13) (NS25)" station and then walking to Pan Pacific via a mostly underground, air conditioned route. Estimate 20 mins of walking.
  
 3b) Switch train to "Promenade (CC4)" station and just walk to Pan Pacific. This way will be the above described way, get off at (CC4) instead of (CC3)


----------



## Sko0byDoo

xuan87 said:


> Hahaha taking the SMRT should be pretty easy. Alternatively just take Uber or a Taxi. From my experience, an Uber should be slightly cheaper.
> 
> 1) you should be able to access the mrt from either Terminal 2 or 3. You should be able to only take it in 1 direction since it's the end stop.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Cool, thanks!  Option 3a sounds great.  Don't mind to walk at all, especially AC & underground, away from traffic.


----------



## amature101

third_eye said:


> Here is the current list of Show Specials for CanJam Singapore 2017! We'll also be proving an updated list via handout at the Registration Desk!
> 
> 
> ExhibitorsSpecials1More20% off all 1More headphones   )


 
 is this the final list of offers?


----------



## LouisArmstrong

I bought the ticket but still not sure whether I can go.


----------



## bluesnote

Looking forward to attend as a newbie!
  
 By the way, would there be like ready made upgrade cables to be sold?
  
 Thanks.


----------



## etoilebiscuit

louisarmstrong said:


> I bought the ticket but still not sure whether I can go.


 
  
 i bought both days but now i cant go on the 2nd day.


----------



## xuan87

The list of things that I want to listen to just keep increasing! 
  
 Now hoping that the Schiit Fulla 2 will be available, which I think it should since SLT is already selling it in Sg. Will be a good option for budget-conscious audiophiles.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

I am wondering whether the Smyth Realiser A16 will be available for sale on the spot.


----------



## amature101

will there be offers for akg or senhessier?


----------



## Xamdou

Just realize that Microsoft Tech Summit will be right after CanJam and is only about 10+ minutes away location wise
 Anyone here will also be attending the Tech Summit?


----------



## LouisArmstrong

xamdou said:


> Just realize that Microsoft Tech Summit will be right after CanJam and is only about 10+ minutes away location wise
> Anyone here will also be attending the Tech Summit?


 

 Will Bill Gates be there?


----------



## Xamdou

louisarmstrong said:


> Will Bill Gates be there?


 
 Of course not


----------



## redcracker

My list of items to try and maybe buy:

Stax Srs3100
Audeze Lcd2
Chord Mojo

Maybe I should just leave my credit card at home...


----------



## RedTwilight

redcracker said:


> My list of items to try and maybe buy:
> 
> Stax Srs3100
> Audeze Lcd2
> ...


 
  
 All you need is cash.


----------



## echineko

redtwilight said:


> All you need is cash.



No, all you need is love, love is all you need


----------



## bluesnote

Things to leave at home when going CanJam? Wife.
  
 When you are coming back carrying new gears, be sure the pizza delivery must come first.


----------



## redcracker

bluesnote said:


> Things to leave at home when going CanJam? Wife.
> 
> When you are coming back carrying new gears, be sure the pizza delivery must come first.




Make sure wife is not home when you bring back new gear. After that, she can't tell a new addition to existing pile of gear and headphones.


----------



## ranfan

echineko said:


> No, all you need is love, love is all you need


 

 coming from "ecchi neko", this is perfect


----------



## twice tzuyu

Does anyone know whether can I book Pan Pacific as a minor under 18 years old. I had to cancel the hotel I previously booked due to the issue. Any help and suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## karloil

bluesnote said:


> Things to leave at home when going CanJam? Wife.
> 
> When you are coming back carrying new gears, be sure the pizza delivery must come first.


 
  
 Hahaha i had my wife with me last CanJam SG. She was just amused with all the people auditioning. Now she won't enter the venue and will just wait at the Lobby - she said waste of entrance fee for her! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Good thing that returns are not implemented in SG (Like product returns in US), once i purchased it, she can't really do anything


----------



## noobandroid

im still waiting for my canjam badge lol [@third_eye ]


----------



## chompchomps

twice tzuyu said:


> Does anyone know whether can I book Pan Pacific as a minor under 18 years old. I had to cancel the hotel I previously booked due to the issue. Any help and suggestions will be appreciated.




would you consider airbnb options or hostels? Unless you're an 18 year old without budget


----------



## slex

Just realize the most expensive headphone is there....can buy a new 2 room HDB.


----------



## sidrpm




----------



## FranTBW

slex said:


> Just realize the most expensive headphone is there....can buy a new 2 room HDB.




Can pay the down payment for a 5 room, actually. Or even a condo? Then slowly pay off the rest in installments


----------



## lbbef

Our Canjam breakfast/brunch/meet/dinner group is strong with 11 people currently. If anyone else wants to join in the fun, feel free to PM me.


----------



## FullCircle

amature101 said:


> is this the final list of offers?




Noble has something (while supplies last)


----------



## BartSimpson1976

Free Katanas for the first 50 visitors to their booth!


----------



## Lucif6r6th

bartsimpson1976 said:


> Free Katanas for the first 50 visitors to their booth!



If only... If only...


----------



## LouisArmstrong

If anyone is staying at IntercCon please PM me.


----------



## daulagiri

bartsimpson1976 said:


> Free Katanas for the first 50 visitors to their booth!



I'll hire 50 guys to come and queue for those katanas


----------



## slex

No need hire, queing is Singaporean passtime


----------



## bluesnote

For the purchases, most likely Visa or Master Card Electronic Payments (credit cards) will be available, correct?
  
 Just in case we have no cash and the urge to grab a good deal is unstoppable.


----------



## PokerFaze

bluesnote said:


> For the purchases, most likely Visa or Master Card Electronic Payments (credit cards) will be available, correct?
> 
> Just in case we have no cash and the urge to grab a good deal is unstoppable.


 
  
 It really depends on who you are purchasing from, but cash is generally better.


----------



## bmichels

Will we be able to listen the UM ME1 ?


----------



## raypin

redcracker said:


> Make sure wife is not home when you bring back new gear. After that, she can't tell a new addition to existing pile of gear and headphones.




Mm...nah. That does not work. She can smell fear. She knows. Drat!


----------



## ClieOS

For those of you who like to try out some earbuds - I will be bringing Rose Mojito and Masya (original version), plus Shozy BK with me. I'll be there both days and if you bump into me, you are welcomed to try them out. For IEM, I'll have my Etymotic ER4SR and Elecom EHP-SH1000SV with me.


----------



## raypin

Mm..less than 48 hours away


----------



## canali

Favour to those attending Canjam, please:
 if there is a Sony booth can you ask some senior member
 if the company is also planning on releasing some TOTL iems
 (updated ex800/1000st iems? or other)...esp given their
 new 70th anniversary ''signature series'' which includes the Z1R cans, HP amp
 and (most especially) the portable $3k walkman WMZ1 DAP.
 some nice TOTL iems are the missing piece here...
 http://www.sony.ca/en/electronics/audio-signature-series


----------



## echineko

canali said:


> Favour to those attending Canjam, please:
> if there is a Sony booth can you ask some senior member
> if the company is also planning on releasing some TOTL iems
> (updated ex800/1000st iems? or other)...esp given their
> ...



I asked Naotaka San that exact question at NYC, and he basically said "we hope to be able to do the same". I don't think they can speak about their future plans, but I'm sure they're listening


----------



## Ray3rd

Have fun everyone. I went to CanJam NYC and it was great. I learned and listened to a lot. Wish I could be at CanJam Singapore !


----------



## Nightfish

I wish I could go as well. Sounds like an awesome show. Wish you all a great time there!
  
 Can one of those that go, please check if LH Labs have a booth there? Can you check what they display? According to their Indiegogo update they will have a distributor there showing some of the LH Labs gear at CanJam. Any confirmation about an actual appearance of LH Labs in public would be highly appreciated. Many backers wonder about the development status of the Wave DAP and the status of LH Labs in general.
  
 Thank you!


----------



## Apple0222

I have a dream, to travel worldwide.


----------



## Vitor Roma

Those super expensive cables at the end are such snake oil, shouldn't waste time talking about those.


----------



## etoilebiscuit

im planning to bring hd6xx to audition amps.
 any case to recommend?


----------



## nino9

pokerfaze said:


> It really depends on who you are purchasing from, but cash is generally better.


 
  
 Last year in CanJam Singapore 2016, Noble sold K10U Alu with Savant as bonus, with one condition: cash only.
 Luckily there is a handy ATM machine just across the hotel.
  
 Lesson learned, do bring some cash.


----------



## raypin

Mm...somebody asked about Sennheiser promo during last year's CJ SG ? This is what they had:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/783301/canjam-singapore-2016-20-february-21-february/690


----------



## LouisArmstrong

Can I bring cash to purchase both the new Orpheus and the Shangri-La?


----------



## PokerFaze

louisarmstrong said:


> Can I bring cash to purchase both the new Orpheus and the Shangri-La?




don't forget an army of bodyguards and police escort


----------



## etoilebiscuit

louisarmstrong said:


> Can I bring cash to purchase both the new Orpheus and the Shangri-La?


 
 hire me to be bodyguard, no need to pay me, just give me private listening sessions everyweek.


----------



## raypin

Mm...whoah! Loaded. Lol! Can I be your new best friend? 

Seriously, both the Shang and HE1 are already available for purchase from their respective dealers. Or you can communicate directly with Sennheiser and Hifiman re: the purchase process. It would be nice though if these dream machines can be purchased on the spot. Instant gratification!


----------



## ejong7

Not sure about the Shangri-La but for the HE-1, Sennheiser would send their own setup team to deliver it and install it at your house. Well its not like you can just move that amount of weight easily anyways.


----------



## nino9

From last year's experience, may I suggest @third_eye (whose airplane just touched down in Changi) to increase the available free water (bottles) during the event? The hotel gave about a tableful of them but they ran out quickly. So if you can please consider adding free water bottles for the visitors and exhibitors.
  
 When I volunteered last year (at the side desk), a number of people (including exhibitors) asked if I know if there is more water bottle available once those run out.
  
 Just a suggestion.


----------



## RHA Team

At the airport now about to make the long trip from Scotland! See you soon Singapore!


----------



## raypin

ejong7 said:


> Not sure about the Shangri-La but for the HE-1, Sennheiser would send their own setup team to deliver it and install it at your house. Well its not like you can just move that amount of weight easily anyways.


.

Mm..my info is 3 to 4 months delivery time for the Shang. For HE1, it is 18 months (not sure). For both, it is 100% prepaid (from where I am).


----------



## nino9

rha team said:


> At the airport now about to make the long trip from Scotland! See you soon Singapore!


 
  
 See you Sam. Last year you guys only exhibit and no selling, hopefully this year there are gears for sale.
 Do you bring some scotch with you?


----------



## amature101

nino9 said:


> Last year in CanJam Singapore 2016, Noble sold K10U Alu with Savant as bonus, with one condition: cash only.
> Luckily there is a handy ATM machine just across the hotel.
> 
> Lesson learned, do bring some cash.


 
 serious?


----------



## amature101

Does canjam give better discount or blackfriday?What is the general feel on canjam, is it ok to audition and not buy anything? I believe some people here have experience unpleasant experience from some shop when you take a look and end up not buying(not refering to iem)


----------



## noobandroid

amature101 said:


> serious?


 
 i can verify that it DID happen


----------



## amature101

noobandroid said:


> i can verify that it DID happen


 
 haha nit doubting, more of saying i cant believe it happened.


----------



## karloil

amature101 said:


> What is the general feel on canjam, is it ok to audition and not buy anything? I believe some people here have experience unpleasant experience from some shop when you take a look and end up not buying(not refering to iem)


 
  
 Yes, totally! Just auditioning (but don't take too much time as others will/might also want to audition the same item) is totally fine....on the other hand, I hate it when sales people try to 'push' you into buying


----------



## nino9

amature101 said:


> Does canjam give better discount or blackfriday?What is the general feel on canjam, is it ok to audition and not buy anything? I believe some people here have experience unpleasant experience from some shop when you take a look and end up not buying(not refering to iem)


 
  
 So how many stores already blacklisted you due to never buying from them? Just kidding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Last year some booths did not even sell their gears and they were there to exhibit only.


----------



## BartSimpson1976

CanJam is basically an exhibition and not a sales event. Some will have offers of course but main purpose is for exhibitors to present their products.
 I tried a lot last year and at no booth I felt unwelcome because I didn't buy something.
  
 Same goes by the way for retail stores like jaben, stereo, AVOne, ITConnect. I often go there and try stuff when they get demo units of new products.
 But I of course I cannot always buy something.  Still I always feel welcome there.


----------



## noobandroid

last year i had great time talking to the exhibitors


----------



## amature101

bartsimpson1976 said:


> CanJam is basically an exhibition and not a sales event. Some will have offers of course but main purpose is for exhibitors to present their products.
> I tried a lot last year and at no booth I felt unwelcome because I didn't buy something.
> 
> Same goes by the way for retail stores like jaben, stereo, AVOne, ITConnect. I often go there and try stuff when they get demo units of new products.
> But I of course I cannot always buy something.  Still I always feel welcome there.


 
 same but being sgreans, we sure feel "paisei"


----------



## raypin

Mm..fra*ck the office. I'm going to Canjam Singapore tomorrow.


----------



## noobandroid

raypin said:


> Mm..fra*ck the office. I'm going to Canjam Singapore tomorrow.


 
 canjam is not tomorrow lol


----------



## raypin

Mm..oh yes it is. I am camping out outside Pan Pacific and wait for Saturday,


----------



## noobandroid

raypin said:


> Mm..oh yes it is. I am camping out outside Pan Pacific and wait for Saturday,


 
 last year i didnt even need to do that and got in early still


----------



## piotrus-g

Reporting from Singapore, all safe and sound. So stoked to be here again! See you all at CanJam


----------



## noobandroid

i am kinda jumpy looking at all that Canjam SG badge of 2017 and I dont have 1
  
@third_eye my badge?


----------



## chompchomps

are tickets available at the door?


----------



## raypin

Mm..yes they are. SGD 35 - one day pass. SGD 25 - weekend pass.


----------



## chompchomps

nice! shall not worry about tickets then! 

TBH trying out all the expensive gears can be a bit daunting for someone without high end DAPs to play them 

Spotify extreme is my main source


----------



## raypin

Mm...there will be something for everyone, not just for the high-brow crowd. The important thing is to enjoy this unique experience. Me? I'm going there to enjoy headphones and Singaporean cuisine.


----------



## FranTBW

rha team said:


> At the airport now about to make the long trip from Scotland! See you soon Singapore!




See you lads here soon! Safe flight


----------



## nepherte

noobandroid said:


> i am kinda jumpy looking at all that Canjam SG badge of 2017 and I dont have 1
> 
> @third_eye
> my badge?



That's payback for you not queueing last year  You sir are not getting in early this time!


----------



## PokerFaze

See you all at CanJam in a few hours! Getting pretty hyped!


----------



## FranTBW

Any word on what the volunteers are supposed to do?


----------



## noobandroid

nepherte said:


> That's payback for you not queueing last year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 lol who told u i did not queue, i am a motherf*ing gentleman


----------



## nino9

frantbw said:


> Any word on what the volunteers are supposed to do?


 
  
 I volunteered last year. You have to man the front desk, and if available the side desk.
 Front desk: selling ticket, and checking prepaid receipt for those who bought the ticket from the web. Sell t-shirts.
 Side desk: sell t-shirts, provide direction to the toilet, helping people who want to take photo in front of the huge CanJam backdrop.
  
 There are some secret perks for volunteers but usually they are only offered by the boss (Jude) himself.
 Last year was a chance to audition (one of) the most expensive headphone setup from Germany.


----------



## noobandroid

nino9 said:


> I volunteered last year. You have to man the front desk, and if available the side desk.
> Front desk: selling ticket, and checking prepaid receipt for those who bought the ticket from the web. Sell t-shirts.
> Side desk: sell t-shirts, provide direction to the toilet, helping people who want to take photo in front of the huge CanJam backdrop.
> 
> ...


 
 a.k.a the Orpheus?


----------



## nino9

noobandroid said:


> a.k.a the Orpheus?


 
  
 Maybe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Too bad I cannot volunteer this year, as I can only do Saturday whilst there are too many volunteers for the day. The only available slots are for Sunday.


----------



## sidrpm

nino9 said:


> Maybe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Great, I need help on Saturday! See you soon.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

Did they catch the Shangri-La thief last time?


----------



## Orky261

Feeling the hype now, going to fly to Singapore in a bit, hopefully can get some good deals!


----------



## etoilebiscuit

im in sg but im hyped up, bringing headphones to test. HAHAHA.


----------



## Emerpus

Finally bought my 2D tickets ... exciting times this weekend


----------



## nekatrall

Hi Guys,
 beyerdynamic will be launching the Xelento Remote
 for the first time in Singapore at CanJam
 Be first in Singapore to view this Audible piece of Jewellery.
  
 Saturday 3pm to 4pm
 beyerdynamic booth


----------



## FranTBW

nekatrall said:


> Hi Guys,
> beyerdynamic will be launching the Xelento Remote
> for the first time in Singapore at CanJam
> Be first in Singapore to view this Audible piece of Jewellery.
> ...




Awesome! Been looking for these for a long time, time to try them tomorrow


----------



## tim0chan

frantbw said:


> Awesome! Been looking for these for a long time, time to try them tomorrow


Dammit, volunteering at that exact time


----------



## Deezel177

If anyone's looking to try the new SpinFit TwinBlade tips but can't find them at CanJam SG, I just got myself three pairs in three different sizes from their reseller here in Indonesia. I'll be on the floor on Sunday with alcohol swabs as well if anyone's keen.


----------



## FranTBW

tim0chan said:


> Dammit, volunteering at that exact time




Sunday slot for me, maybe I'll go share some (amateur) impressions with you guys when I get the chance heh


----------



## epilogue

nekatrall said:


> Hi Guys,
> beyerdynamic will be launching the Xelento Remote
> for the first time in Singapore at CanJam
> Be first in Singapore to view this Audible piece of Jewellery.
> ...




Nooo now i want to cancel my Saturday activities and buy another ticket


----------



## twice tzuyu

Does anyone know which part of pan Pacific it will be in?


----------



## karloil

twice tzuyu said:


> Does anyone know which part of pan Pacific it will be in?




Once you enter the lobby, turn left. Straight ahead then right.


----------



## amature101

Is AKG/Sennheiser having specials


----------



## gunwale

wow i just realised its on the same day and just next door.


----------



## epilogue

gunwale said:


> wow i just realised its on the same day and just next door.


 
 isn't the itshow next week


----------



## gunwale

sorry guys it's next week. i got overly hyped after reading the word tomorrow...


----------



## korvin12

karloil said:


> Once you enter the lobby, turn left. Straight ahead then right.


 

 Bro, u mean main lobby rite?


----------



## epilogue

gunwale said:


> sorry guys it's next week. i got overly hyped after reading the word tomorrow...




Not like you can really test any of the creative products... Their booth is always esp noisy due to the SBR demos


----------



## joe

CanJam Singapore 2017 is happening today, so post your impressions in the *official CanJam Singapore 2017 impressions thread here*!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/839662/canjam-singapore-2017-march-11-12-2017-impressions-thread#post_13330673


----------

